#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-17
<volvoguy> wow. that's quite a topic we have going. 
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-18
<mpathy> Hi..
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-19
<volvoguy> nick!
<nicholaspaul> doh. I missed again. 
<woodwizzle> Are there any resources or tutorials on designing gtk themes, specifically 2.8 cairo based ones?
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-20
<volvoguy> we're..... not very organized, are we? :-P
<woodwizzle> lol
<volvoguy> fo shizzle woodwizzle 
<woodwizzle> arn't we supposed to get a art.gnome.org type website sometime soon?
<volvoguy> yeah. it's been a little over a week now that i heard that we had our server and canonical wanted to know what we wanted on it. i haven't heard back since. i'm assuming Jeff Waugh is trying to find out how to get the art.gnome.org code.
<woodwizzle> I'm sure that once thats done. Things might start moving forward.
<woodwizzle> have you seen appeal.kde.org ?
<volvoguy> no. is that something new?
<woodwizzle> well its new to me =) Just saw it on osnews
<volvoguy> hmm... looks interesting.
<woodwizzle> Yeah, I disagree with some of the stuff they're doing and/or how they're doing it, as I do with most KDE projects, But I like that KDE puts a lot of importance on the art sides of things. 
<volvoguy> i think our general plan is to launch the art.gnome.org lookalike site and let the community go to town with submitting artwork. the art team will then be able to pick and choose what might work well in the main distro and develop ideas from there.
<woodwizzle> We might end up with a lot of duplicate content with art.gnome.org .Even kde-look and gnome-look have a lot of identical stuff
<volvoguy> actually, there's a plan in the works to make that not happen. the art.gnome.org folks are working on a SOAP backend that would basically make all those sites like "artwork repositories". they're building synaptic-like functionality into the "gnome-art" app where you can pick which "repository" you want to see artwork from - then automatically download and install it. 
<woodwizzle> Like kde's get hot new stuff framework? http://kstuff.org/
<volvoguy> actually, the kde site isn't participating as much as the other sites unfortunately, but yeah - i think that site is their take on the general idea. 
<volvoguy> hopefully they'll keep it compatible enough with the other project that the whole thing works ok.
<woodwizzle> I hope a cross-desktop solution is reached =)
<woodwizzle> hehe, i mean ditto
<volvoguy> yeah. i'm not sure how they'll handle that - end users trying to apply kde themes to a gnome desktop and such - but i'm sure they're taking that into consideration.
<volvoguy> i'm just kind of a coordinator, so the most i can do is research the thing and tell the ubuntu devs about it. that's about where my power ends.
<volvoguy> i hang out on the gnome-art irc channel though and try to keep up on what they're doing.
<woodwizzle> In the meantime, what other goals does the ubuntu art team have? Is there anything I or others could contribute to now? Or is everything on hold for the website?
<volvoguy> well, the icon theme is the biggie. icons need to be converted from SVG to various bitmap sizes, and completely new SVG icons still need to be created to complete the set. that's probably our top priority.
<woodwizzle> the new humanity set?
<volvoguy> second would be the 6 "calendar" background images for breezy. that'll probably be lots of voting and arguing, but i hope the community can make those this time around.
<volvoguy> yeah - currently titled "humility".
<woodwizzle> The only way to get them is through the breezy repos right?
<volvoguy> i'm not sure if they've made it there or not yet. you can get 'em right from Andrew (the main designer) - http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/humility-icons.tar.bz2
<volvoguy> Just extract to /usr/share/icons/ 
<volvoguy> i haven't been able to get a "todo" list out of Andrew yet, but i assume he keeps that tarball up to date. you could poke around and compare it to a more complete icons set to see what isn't done yet.
<volvoguy> i'd get in touch with him before you do any work though.
<woodwizzle> these are nice =)
<volvoguy> yeah. i really like 'em. 
<woodwizzle> Its somewhat odd that the volume applet faces the other direction with them
<volvoguy> Andrew has WAY more experience in icon design than I do. he only uses colors from the approved list and uses transparency and gradients (also approved colors) to get the ones he wants. then you can just do search and replace on the SVG files to change from blue to red for example. 
<volvoguy> pretty slick stuff. 
<woodwizzle> Yeah these are very cool. I need more inkscapre practice I think =-)
<volvoguy> i can't wait until Breezy is a little more stable. Inkscape .42 made it in and it's a MAJOR upgrade. it has some awesome new tools.
<woodwizzle> The flow to text tool for one
<woodwizzle> The new gimp looks pretty awesome too, but I doubt it'll make it to breezy
<woodwizzle> I can't wait to try out SIOX though
<volvoguy> SIOX? i don't know that one.
<volvoguy> ogra!
<ogra> hey
<ogra> :)
<woodwizzle> its a new selection tool in gimp 2.3.3 or 2.4 stable
<woodwizzle> http://www.siox.org/
<woodwizzle> it used to be a plug-in but its getting adapted as a genuine selection tool.
<woodwizzle> Hello Ogra
<volvoguy> ooh. cool. maybe worth a hand compile. :)
<woodwizzle> Yeah might be =)
<woodwizzle> The might've actually one-up photoshop for once
<woodwizzle> although I think I'd kill for a gimp healing brush
<volvoguy> me too.
<volvoguy> i pretty much have to dual-boot. losing photoshop and illustrator is like cutting off my right arm.
<woodwizzle> I've all but given up photoshop. I think the gimp is getting better and better. I never really used illustrator though. Is inkscape far behind?
<volvoguy> inkscape is more intuitive. it's almost a different beast though because it tries to conform exclusively to SVG specs. illustrator doesn't care about that, so it has a lot more "goodies">
<volvoguy> ugh. i'm starting to crash. i've been trying to wrangle Ubuntu on this testing laptop that canonical gave me and it's just nuts. it's so "new and improved" that even breezy doesn't recognize most of the hardware. grrr.... i've been up almost 3 days trying to get it to do SOMETHING. 
<woodwizzle> what kinda laptop is it?
<woodwizzle> I'm running hoary on a vaio over here
<volvoguy> a Toshiba Portege S100. Intel Centrino thingie... 1.73Ghz, SATA 60Gb drive, software RAID (yes, in a laptop!)...
<woodwizzle> SATA on a laptop!!!
<volvoguy> hoary doesn't recognize the cd drive (and jeff waugh said it never will) and Breezy doesn't recognize the HDD. so basically i've gotten nowhere. 
<woodwizzle> does it really fit in a lap =)
<volvoguy> yeah. and an empty space for a second SATA drive to do raid striping.
<volvoguy> believe it or not, it's a super-light category laptop. like 4 pounds. magnesium shell or something. 
<woodwizzle> I have one desktop with sata. It was a BITCH to get setup though. I finally resorted to using gentoo and patching the hell outta my own kernel to get it working
<volvoguy> i have a machine with SATA, but i installed Hoary on an IDE drive. once installed it didn't have any problems accessing the SATA drive. the installer didn't like it though.
<volvoguy> hey, have you ever tried gimp's "html-export"? i was just helping a guy on ubuntu-users with it and it's totally insane. doesn't work like photoshop's - it makes an HTML table cell for every pixel in the image. is that nuts or what?!
<woodwizzle> thats nuts alright
<woodwizzle> I've never used it before though
<woodwizzle> I always set my own guides and then crop by hand
<volvoguy> as a test i exported a 40K jpg image and it generated a 140 megabyte html file!
<volvoguy> yeah. me too.
<woodwizzle> does it do that if you put guides in the image? Maybe its an error if you don't have any guides for it to follow
<volvoguy> not sure. i just opened and exported. still... html cells as pixels? i guess they were trying to do something between a real image and an ascii text image. *shrug* weird.
<volvoguy> needless to say, i started opening it 15 minutes ago in firefox and it hasn't started dispaying anything yet. lol.
<woodwizzle> what menu is this tool under?
<volvoguy> it's just under File > Save As. Then pick "HTML".
<woodwizzle> you might wanna try filter > web > py-slice
<woodwizzle> I think saving as an HTML file might actually mean saving it as a table grid of pixels. Interesting, but I have no idea who would use that feature
<volvoguy> do you need to set up the slices somewhere first? 
<volvoguy> yeah... that's what the html export does. pointless except for anything but icon sized images maybe.
<woodwizzle> i think it uses guides. As in drag from the rulers to set your guides just as in photoshop
<volvoguy> gotcha...
<volvoguy> beautiful. yep, that's what he needs to do. too bad he went to bed already. :) i'll find him tomorrow.
<woodwizzle> lol
<woodwizzle> np
<woodwizzle> speakin' of bed. I should go too hehe
<volvoguy> yeah. me too. talk to you later all!
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-21
<marco_g> hi
<marco_g> Hopefully this is the right channel for my question.
<marco_g> I am a GRUB (GRUB2) developer and looking for some advise.
<marco_g> On the grub-devel mailinglist we had a discussion about what kind of features the new GRUB should have so a nice interface can be implemented.
<marco_g> But that is a discussion between developers, which can be rather useless I guess. I hope you guys can have a look at the discussion (there are archives) and share your ideas.
<marco_g> In case ubuntu developers are interested to cooperate with GRUB developers.
<AndyFitz> marco_g this is a great topic for discussion.   could you point me to the archives ?
<marco_g> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2005-08/msg00104.html
<marco_g> It's all in this thread.
<marco_g> The first email is not really interesting, it is about a patch.
<marco_g> But the following discussion is also about what should be present for a nice interface.
<AndyFitz> yeah  its totally confusing .  but the rest of the thread is quite interesting
<marco_g> Currently GRUB (even the old GRUB used in ubuntu) has no fancy interface at all. The interface some distributions use are some ugly patches, etc.
<marco_g> Ubuntu uses one of these patches, now we want good support in upstream.
<AndyFitz> yeah fedoras one is quite yuck ( however nicer since we get that vga-image love )
<AndyFitz> I'm actually using  fedoras grub modified with a ubuntu theme ;)  ( I dual boot for work )
<marco_g> :-)
<AndyFitz> so its only possible to have vga at the bootloader ?.  thats fair enough.  the Usplash guys have that same problem
<marco_g> We will have VESA support, which is even better.
<AndyFitz> OMFG  I just read that
<AndyFitz> !!!!!!!!!
<AndyFitz> to a graphics guy  this is like turning grapes into a fine wine.. and then getting drunk
<marco_g> lol
<marco_g> VESA means that you can have all kinds of graphics modes.
<marco_g> The GRUB Legacy patches for the splashimages have all kinds of weird limitations AFAIK.
<marco_g> AndyFitz: So what would be interesting for us are the two following things:
<marco_g> 1) What do you think of all the existing graphical bootloaders (patches for GRUB Legacy, lilo)
<marco_g> 2) What can we do to make a fancy interface?
<ogra> marco_g, VESA wont be in ubuntu
<marco_g> ogra: What do you mean?
<ogra> we have to bear with vga16fb
<marco_g> ogra: Why?
<ogra> we wont accept VESA in ubuntu
<marco_g> Why not?
<ogra> because suspend/resume doesnt work on the majority ofsystems with VESA
<ogra> thats why usplash is vga16fb
<marco_g> ogra: In that case ubuntu can use the other video drivers in GRUB2.
<marco_g> ogra: Why doesn't suspend/resume work?
<marco_g> And why is that a problem for a bootloader?
<ogra> marco_g, talk to mjg59 about that.... i'm not the suspend/resume guy :)
<marco_g> Can you point me to some discussion about that topic?
<marco_g> ok, I will :)
<ogra> there was one on the ubuntu-devel list
<ogra> where he explained it a bit...
<marco_g> ok
<ogra> marco_g, mjg59 is in #ubuntu-devel currently
<AndyFitz> marco_g   aaahh this is what I remember from a conversation from mjg59
<AndyFitz> hes the fun police when it comes to non-vga16fb
<AndyFitz> 1 I think the existing implementations are better than what we have now .  but id like vesa  ( although its not going to happen )
<ogra> i'm not sure if it applies for the bootloader too though... but you will need to switch to vga16fb as soon as the kernel is responsible... that will look like crap...
<AndyFitz> 2 id really like it to use the same format ( visually )  as the Usplash bootloader  when displaying text / using colours from the palette 
<marco_g> ogra: I have /query'ed him. It won't be a problem if we switch back to VGA before booting the kernel.
<ogra> it will look very ugly :) 
<marco_g> I do not know :)
<ogra> switching from full color to 16 color will look ugly :) 
<marco_g> Right.
<marco_g> But I think 16 colors are also possible from GRUB using the vga driver.
<marco_g> Not that I would use it myself. :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> 16 colors look ok if you got a high resolution :) but we only have 640x480 available ...
<marco_g> Right...
<ogra> so you get hit by the dithering right in the face *hudder*
<marco_g> Hi-res 16 colors is also VESA.
<marco_g> Well, I assume ubuntu will use high res, 32 bits colors on other non-VESA systems. :)
<marco_g> PPC, etc.
<marco_g> But if you guys have any suggestions about a nice interface, please contact me (IRC or metgerards@student.han.nl) or the GRUB developers (grub-devel@gnu.org, you have to be subscribed before you can post :-/)
<AndyFitz> ogra,  well not really dithering  just the biliniear blurring
<ogra> heh, yes
<ogra> ugliness... in any case :)
<AndyFitz> marco_g  fore the artTeam preferred stuff  it would really be cool to be the same as Usplash.   as far as text  font layout positioning and colours
<marco_g> AndyFitz: Do you have any screenshots of that?
<ogra> marco_g, there is no artwork yet
<ogra> just a placeholder....
<AndyFitz> marco_g,  sadly no because Usplash isnt finished.  it would be best to talk to mjg59    but I can do a mockup
<AndyFitz> at 640x480 16
<ogra> i wonder if we could have a widescreen image that gets cut down dynamically to 640x480.... on my widescreen display it looks terrible stretched
<AndyFitz> ogra,  I have a widescreen too.  matthew said it would be possible
<AndyFitz> for Usplash.  but this was a long time ago ( mentioned at UDU )
<ogra> great :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-14
<troy_s> dammit
<troy_s> greetings Dennis.
<PingunZ> goodmorning all
<cbx33> hi all need some info about usplash images
<cbx33> ogra mentioned that there is some kind of colour indexing that gives rise to font colours
<cbx33> can someone enlightenme on this
<cbx33> AliasVegas is doing the artwork for edubuntu and has asked me to find the informaion
<troy_s> cbx33, the usplash is changing
<cbx33> oh?
<cbx33> when will we know?
<troy_s> yes check the mailing list archives...
<troy_s> you can also check the spec
<troy_s> but the information is loose right now
<troy_s> you can basically see what is required by checking the spec
<cbx33> oh dang
<cbx33> ok
<troy_s> Hope that helps.
<cbx33> partially
<cbx33> troy_s, when will we know the techinical constraints
<PingunZ> hey, I made a proposal to Frank Schoep aka fschoep : a forum for ubuntu artwork, replacing the wiki, mailing list and launchpad
<PingunZ> any comments ?
<troy_s> Not likely
<troy_s> The forum isn't very useful...
<troy_s> if you check the archives, you can see the progress that was made to centralize all of the information in three unified systems.
<PingunZ> not the forum, a new one
<PingunZ> only for ubuntu-art
<troy_s> Possibly in the future, not now.
<troy_s> The tools in place are underused.
<troy_s> cbx33 -- Frank is keeping his ear to the ground as best as he can.
<PingunZ> but now its hard for beginners to join
<troy_s> Not really.
<troy_s> Check the wiki.
<troy_s> All the information is there.
<PingunZ> hmm
<troy_s> cbx33 -- Until then, develop according to the outline Frank recorded there.
<troy_s> cbx33 -- and you will be covered.
<PingunZ> troy_s, I'll pm you the text I wrote to Frank
<troy_s> I believe Dennis posted the information originally -- he is very knowledgeable.
<troy_s> Feel free to post it here in the forum.  Transparency is fine with me.
<PingunZ> just so you get the Idea
<troy_s> I get the idea.
<troy_s> ;)
<PingunZ> but it 30lines ;)
<PingunZ> I'll pastebin it -_-
<troy_s> If you look at how successful we have thus far been at gathering momentum, you can see why we want to keep the options limited.
<PingunZ> just take a look at the pastebin ..
<PingunZ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20545
<troy_s> www.launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-art -- as of about three months ago, that membership was extremely low.
<troy_s> the information is getting out there, it takes time to establish procedures.
<PingunZ> soz for my english btw ;)
<troy_s> Your english is fine,
<PingunZ> thank you
<troy_s> the reasoning behind the threefold approach is quite easy and clear:
<PingunZ> hmm whats a threefold approach ?
<troy_s> 1) The development team for Ubuntu developed Launchpad, uses it extensively, and we -- being a team wishing to coordinate with them -- should do so accordingly.
<troy_s> 2) Launchpad requires a Wiki in place to provide spec details.
<troy_s> 3) Busy folks with careers and hundreds of emails to read cannot check a forum.
<PingunZ> no but they can check a wiki and launcpah and lots of emails ?
<troy_s> Emails you can filter based on content.
<troy_s> and the Wiki is required based on how Launchpad works.
<PingunZ> the forums will be as structured as possible
<PingunZ> no spam ..
<troy_s> It is how Ubuntu is developed.
<PingunZ> just basic info
<troy_s> Simplicity is better in my experience.
<PingunZ> but its really hard for beginners like me
<troy_s> That's fine.  Take your time.
<troy_s> Learn the system.
<PingunZ> and IMO forums are more simple then this
<troy_s> There is _no_ rush.
<PingunZ> I know
<troy_s> The whole point of structure is to gather coordinated and uniform input.
<PingunZ> but lots of beginners are scared when they just join
<PingunZ> so they stop joining
<troy_s> Prior to the structure and Paris, there were merely a glut of garbage posted to the mailing list.
<troy_s> That's fine.
<PingunZ> thats not fine, ubuntu needs better art
<PingunZ> ( no offense )
<troy_s> Graphic art development / creative development is a craft, you need to work.
<troy_s> I agree.
<troy_s> Process is what gets one to better art.
<troy_s> Learn the system, read the specifications.
<troy_s> And 'better' art is very subjective.
<PingunZ> true
<troy_s> You need to be aware of cultural, societal, and other factors that determine a word like 'better'.
<PingunZ> but I think everyone agrees that suse looks better ?
<troy_s> I don't think it is that simple.
<troy_s> Further, we have development constraints to create aesthetic work within.
<PingunZ> whats that ?
<PingunZ> aesti.. ?
<troy_s> Consider usplash for example -- there will be no adjusting it in the near future for Edgy aside from Scott's changes.
<troy_s> We have tried to establish a paper trail -- read the specs at Launchpad
<troy_s> and the associated wiki pages.
<troy_s> You can hopefully learn much through that documentation.
<troy_s> www.launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-art/+specs
<troy_s> I must head off to careerland now... good luck PinguinZ.  And keep up your enthusiasm.
<PingunZ> thanks
<PingunZ> bye
<andreasn> PingunZ: suse looks better because Novell has some of the best artists free software on their payroll
<troy_s> And they cut corners regarding issues like usplash.
<troy_s> Etc.
<troy_s> Much to consider ;)
<troy_s> That said, Suse has a long way to go as well
<PingunZ> andreasn, we have good artists too
<PingunZ> maybe not as good
<PingunZ> but I'm convinced that the ubuntu art could be a lot better if we had a better structure
<troy_s> If suse were the end - all -- it would be more successful than it is.
<PingunZ> no cause its rly slow
<troy_s> Read the mailing list archives ;)
<PingunZ> brb
<andreasn> yeah, they do. Stuff like interface consistency is still years behind apples interfaces
<andreasn> and stuff like sane use of icons as interface icons and stuff like that
<andreasn> err...icons as interface elements I mean
<PingunZ> have you guys read the text I wrote ?
<PingunZ> ( soz if I'm repeating  :) )
<PingunZ> can you tell me the things you dont like about it ? / like about it
<PingunZ> Its just an idea .. But I'm really sure it has to become more user-firendly
<fschoep> troy_s: ping?
<PingunZ> hi fschoep
<PingunZ> got the email I sent you ?
<fschoep> Hi PingunZ, yes I got the e-mail. Looks good.
<PingunZ> thanks
<PingunZ> my best english :)
<fschoep> Don't worry about it too much, it's good!
<fschoep> Thanks for taking the time to write it all down.
<PingunZ> but can you edit it a little
<PingunZ> ?
<fschoep> Sure, I'll edit it to make it fit in well with the spec template. Maybe provide some more information on several issues and that, but I'll use your mail as a basis.
<PingunZ> I mean .. I dont really know the structure yet ..
<fschoep> No problem, you'll learn everything over time :)
<PingunZ> true
<PingunZ> btw do you like the idea fschoep
<fschoep> Well, it sounds like a good opportunity to get more people involved, so I'm all for it I guess. I haven't really thought about the consequences much, so maybe there are also some good points for *not* doing something like this. But writing out the spec will make me think about it more, so let's wait and see :)
<cbx33> Hi fschoep
<fschoep> Hey Pete
<fschoep_> I'm going to eat, might be back later on.
<fschoep_> See you later
<cbx33> hi guys what's the maximum image size we design on
<cbx33> 1600x1200 ?
<PingunZ> bye all
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-15
<jomolina> hola
<jomolina> Buenas tardes
<jomolina> alguien que hable espaol?
<jomolina> hello I need help
<jomolina> I need make  a logo
<jomolina> the question is
<jomolina> what software need for building my logo?
<jomolina> please help me
<jomolina> sorry, but my english is very bad
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<cbx33> had Frank been in yet?
<Madpilot> don't think so, but I can't remember his IRC nick :|
<cbx33> fschoep
<Madpilot> nope, I've been idling here for about 5hrs, haven't seen him
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> :(
<fschoep> cbx33: ping
<Madpilot> fschoep, he was active about 30min ago
<fschoep> OK, thanks. Did he say anything about being busy / going off to work?
<cbx33> fschoep: I'm here
<cbx33> already at work
<fschoep> Great!
<fschoep> Shall we move to PM?
<cbx33> sure
<PingunZ> hi all
<fschoep> Hey PingunZ
<PingunZ> fschoep, talked about my idea to anyone yet ?
<fschoep> Not really, I've got so much on my plate I can hardly count.
<fschoep> But it'll get addressed soon enough, I'm in a meeting right now so I might be a bit slow.
<PingunZ> use a calculator -_-
<PingunZ> ok ;)
<cbx33> hi troy_s
<cbx33> got your mail
<cbx33> Had a meeting this morning with Frank
<viper550> Hello everyone
<PingunZ> hi all
<nixternal> hey guys, anyone familiar with the "Too Cool for IE" banners that are placed in the bottom right hand corner of a web page?  i.e., http://www.w3junkies.com/toocool/images/too_cool_corner.png
<nixternal> if anyone can whip up a quick "Get Kubuntu" flavor of that, I would greatly appreciate it ;)
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal
<nixternal> i created a quick version, only cuz i am horrible with graphics
<msikma> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/abstract1c_small.jpg
<msikma> (I'm working on some abstracts similar to the default ones that come with Mac OS X)
<PingunZ> hey, can someone tell me where I can listen to there startup sound mentioned in the mails ?
<cbx33> PingunZ, sure
<cbx33> http://progbox.co.uk/finals
<PingunZ> that you very much :)
<PingunZ> 8 is the best till now
<PingunZ> yup, I think 8 is the best one
<PingunZ> what do you guys like ? I like 1, 4 and 8 :)
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> how can I export .svg's to a .png ?
<msikma> Whichever program can open SVGs can probably also save PNGs.
<PingunZ> have it figured out with inkscape
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-16
<PingunZ> hi all
<PingunZ> hi I made a real login window from the blubuntu mockup. Would someone like to test it/ comment it ?
<PingunZ> hereis a screenshot :http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3327&size=big&cat=500
<troy_s> PingunZ -- you should probably be in contact with Who regarding that.
<PingunZ> yes
<PingunZ> he told me to make it ;)
<PingunZ> we've been mailing about it. its just so I can hear your opinions about it :)
<PingunZ> so troy_s do you like it ?
<fschoep> troy_s: ping
<fschoep> PingunZ: ping
<PingunZ> hi fschoep
<fschoep> Hey, how are you doing?
<PingunZ> fine
<PingunZ> made my first gdm -_-
<ppd>  hello. where can I get these wallpapers listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/Summary_18JULY2006 ?
<PingunZ> I think you'll have to mail the makers for that
<ppd> hm. and who made the *troy* wallpapers?
<PingunZ> troy_s made them
<PingunZ> he is in this channel :)
<PingunZ> so ask him
<ppd> thank you. that's great :)
<PingunZ> he's also on the artwork mailing list, so yu could send him an email ..
<PingunZ> for what would you need the wallpapers, you want to edit them or for personal use, ..
<ppd> troy_s: hi. I have seen some of your wallpapers on the edgy proposal page and so I want to ask you whether there's the possibility of sending me some of them?
<ppd> I just wanted to use them as my background wallpaper
<PingunZ> well I guess he is afk
<PingunZ> leave your email adress, I'll ask him to send them to you
<PingunZ> btw, what one do you want, from the wallpapers
<ppd> that would be very nice. If possible I want to try all wallpapers named wall_troy*, but at least 02 - 04
<ppd> my address: max.federle@googlemail.com
<PingunZ> are you from ubuntu-artwork mailing list ?
<ppd> no
<ppd> thank you very much
<PingunZ> np
<PingunZ> I sent him an email
<ppd> :). thanks
<PingunZ> np
<mdz> seen fschoep?
<ppd> troy_s: are you here?
<PingunZ> hi andreasn
<PingunZ> can some of you take a look at my blubuntu GDM ?
<PingunZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3327&size=big&cat=
<PingunZ> here is a better version : http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/5202/screenshotng2.png
<PingunZ> brb
<andreasn> PingunZ: what is it for?
<andreasn> blubuntu?
<PingunZ> the Blubuntu theme
<PingunZ> yes
<PingunZ> Who sent me the source images
<andreasn> what is that exactly?
<PingunZ> a gdm
<PingunZ> hmm I think I sent the wrong link ..
<PingunZ> http://img431.imageshack.us/img431/9669/screenshotkm9.png
<PingunZ> a login window or GDM
<PingunZ> so andreasn, you like it ? :)
<andreasn> there is something weird about the composition
<andreasn> can't put my finger on it
<PingunZ> what is it ?
<PingunZ> have you tried the last link ?
<PingunZ> cause the one to ubuntuforums is weird ( changes image sometimes )
<andreasn> have you tried to blend the background down and put the login-stuff in the middle
<andreasn> would be nice to have a face-browser
<andreasn> I can't understand why those are so uncommon
<PingunZ> how do you mean ( I'm not so good in english )
<PingunZ> you mean like this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3328&cat=500&ppuser=37394
<andreasn> wow, that looks nice
<PingunZ> ty
<PingunZ> I prefer that too ..
<PingunZ> Its just that ' who ' asked me to make one like the one I sent you
<PingunZ> and since I'm new here I just do what is being told to me :)
<andreasn> well, whatever
<PingunZ> andreasn, I'll suggest it to ' who '
<andreasn> well, I'm not a expert on login-images
<andreasn> I'm a icon guy you know, keep polishing stuff over in my corner :)
* PingunZ neither
<PingunZ> andreasn, could you design and OK button for the gdm ?
<PingunZ> and and some more buttons
<PingunZ> I'll send you the tar.gz, if you want :)
<andreasn> I'm a bit busy with other stuff, I'm afraid :(
<PingunZ> np :)
<andreasn> my todo-list is way too long
<PingunZ> hehe
<PingunZ> can I help with some easy stuff ?
<andreasn> but feel free to use anything from the tango-libraries
<PingunZ> is it free to use ?
<andreasn> well, it's under the cc-by-sa license
<andreasn> how does the rest of this blubuntu-set look like?
<PingunZ> dunno
<PingunZ> I'm not a team member
<PingunZ> I just saw the mockups and mailed Who if I could make one real :)
<andreasn> ok
<PingunZ> I'm very very new to ubuntu-art
<PingunZ> to linux in general :)
<andreasn> well, I'm glad to see more artists coming to linux
<PingunZ> :)
<PingunZ> where can I download the xubuntu-splash screen ?
<PingunZ> I want to edit it :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-17
<PingunZ> 'night all
<fschoep> troy_s: ping!
<fschoep> troy_s: it's 02:00 here, I sent you an e-mail, I'm going to bed now
<troy_s> greetings all...
<troy_s> andreasn you in?
<ppd> troy_s: thank you for your mail!
<troy_s> No problem.
<troy_s> ppd hopefully you can understand my vantage.
<ppd> I just saw these proposals and I thought it'd be worth trying to get them :)
<troy_s> Sure.  Join the list and follow the development, there are some other wonderful bits of work happening.
* troy_s is off to bed.  Good night.
<msikma> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/animated.gif <-- a usplash idea
<andreasn> troy_s: hi
<andreasn> troy_s: you wanted something earlier?
<msikma> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/cursortest.png
<msikma> Jimmac-style cursors
<andreasn> msikma: nice stuff
<msikma> Thanks. I should think up something neat to give it a tiny little Ubuntu brand. Maybe inside the loading cursor.
<andreasn> do you think it's necessary to brand them?
<msikma> Nah, not necessary, but if it's possible, it might be cool.
<msikma> I guess I could make one generic version and another with a slight hint of brown in the loading cursor.
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-18
<kwwii_> moin
<troy_s> greetz kwwii_ -- ltns
<kwwii_> hey troy_s, wassup?
<troy_s> Usual fuddle.
<troy_s> Yourself?
<kwwii_> well, theoretically, I am on vacation in america
<troy_s> Ahh...
<troy_s> Doing what?
<kwwii_> practically, I am working on the login screen
<kwwii_> :-)
<troy_s> (Did you know that Xara .7 now has rough SVG import in place?)
<troy_s> Why in america?
<kwwii_> troy_s: well, I was born here, and my family is here
<troy_s> Ah, now I get it.
<kwwii_> so I am here with my wife and son (at my Moms' place now)
<kwwii_> not too much of a vacation really
<troy_s> Indeed.
<kwwii_> it ends up being more work than fun
<kwwii_> I really wish I could build xara on my ppc
<troy_s> Well I have been busy too, trying to hook up with fschoep has been rather like juggling chainsaws.
<kwwii_> I am seriously thinking about buying another laptop (intel this time) to run linux on
<kwwii_> hehe
<troy_s> Xara runs terrific on my box... even in 32 bit emul mode.
<kwwii_> I will be seeing him in a few days, I guess that is why he is offline now
<troy_s> I am bumping to the 4x4 in a month or so...
<troy_s> X2 now with 4 gigs of ram.
<kwwii_> the developer sprint tends to be a lot of work
<kwwii_> hehe, killer
<troy_s> Going to quad quad amd when it is released.
<troy_s> Dev sprint with no sabdfl though...
<kwwii_> really?
<kwwii_> wow, that should be somewhat different
<troy_s> Well you are talking about the sprint right?
<kwwii_> yepp
<troy_s> I don't think he hits those... only the release ones.
<troy_s> But I might be wrong.
<kwwii_> he was at the last one, and he was very active
<troy_s> Hrm... where is the wiki link -- he is usually listed on them no?
<kwwii_> at that time I still had no idea that there was a wiki :p
<troy_s> Well hopefully Frank will keep the torch burning.
<troy_s> My bloody email has finally quieted down for a week thanks to Frank being in deep.
<troy_s> ;)
<kwwii_> hehe
<troy_s> Hopefully Frank will get the Proposal close doc officially announced.
<kwwii_> next week should solidify things a lot
<troy_s> Yes, we have been flurrying emails when we can.
<troy_s> Hrm... mdz is here I see.
<troy_s> Interesting.
<troy_s> How goes the Kubuntu related things?  Slow?
<kwwii_> well, on the stuff that I have done, things are going well...what we really need so more community contributions
<kwwii_> s/so/is
<troy_s> Well you won't get it without stimulating it.
<troy_s> Simple byproduct of critical mass theory.
<troy_s> Do you have a wiki page with the updated bits on it?
<kwwii_> pretty much everything is on the exitsting wiki page...right now I have limited internet access so I'll be uploading the kdm and buttons sometime within a couple of days
<kwwii_> I guess you mean that I should increase the emails to the list concerning kubuntu?
<kwwii_> I was kinda trying to avoid using the list too much, as it seemed that we wanted to stick to the wiki for that kind of stuff
<troy_s> Naw... it really is an announcement venue -- I would utilize it and lead the troops that are out there.
<troy_s> We have quite a few contributors, and a simple request note could very well generate some response, especially if it is well timed.
<kwwii_> I actually did send some emails with info and asking for contribution when I updated the wiki pages
<troy_s> Jmak and who to say the least have been very productive.
<troy_s> I am hoping that Frank's roll in for Production will be explanatory enough to constrain the elements.
<kwwii_> true, and I asked who to help with kubuntu but it seems he doesn't want to
<troy_s> Hrm... did he mail to that effect?
<troy_s> Obviously time constraints impact everyone.
<kwwii_> nope
<kwwii_> I thought about taking some of his stuff, playing with it a bit and then ask for his help :-)
<troy_s> I have been sending him a plethora of my reference library stuffs.
<troy_s> Probably a good way to go about it :)
<troy_s> I have some wonderful palettes that I need to XCF too... Mr. Krause's work
<troy_s> very skilled fellow that guy... I guess that explains his publishing record.
<kwwii_> hehe
<troy_s> Have some pretty interesting ideas for a campaign, but still needs development.  Hopefully I can find enough time between now and the next Summit.
<troy_s> Are you familiar with any of the design movements?
<kwwii_> I have been staying on top of the ubuntu stuff as well, yeah
<kwwii_> not quite sure I agreed with some of the GTK stuff, but otherwise it is coming along nicely
<troy_s> What GTK stuff... must have missed it.
<kwwii_> the widget stuff
<troy_s> The single man flailfest?
<troy_s> Oh god... yeah.
<troy_s> I don't think anyone is really paying too much attention.
<kwwii_> but I really wish that kubuntu had that many people working on it
<kwwii_> it would really make things easier for me :p
<troy_s> You familiar with lissitzky
<troy_s> well you need to stimulate it really... give the folks the architecture.
<kwwii_> I guess I was not used to juggling doing the artwork and coordinating it from a community standpoint
<troy_s> Suprematism / Lissitzky?
<kwwii_> nope
<troy_s> Wow.
<troy_s> Very amazing fellow... you should google him.
<troy_s> 1919 and his stylistic cleavings still have leverage on contemporary design.
<kwwii_> wikipedia, gotta love it
<kwwii_> sounds very interesting
<troy_s> Heavy avant garde fellow... but I am thinking it would quite remarkable and distinct to base a 'campaign' on stylistic tendencies of certain periods.
<troy_s> Very interesting, and it would probably go a long way to attracting more artists.
<troy_s> There must be a wikipedia page on suprematism no?
<kwwii_> reading it now
<troy_s> Wow.
<kwwii_> das zielbewute Schaffen
<troy_s> They don't have the damn wedge work from lissitzsky though... sort of a classic in the genre.
<kwwii_> killer
<troy_s> Amazing stuff eh?
<troy_s> You found his wedge?  I bet google has it...
<troy_s> http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&hs=9Sa&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&sa=N&resnum=0&q=lissitzky%20wedge&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&tab=wi
<troy_s> A truly remarkable artist.
<kwwii_> wow
<kwwii_> yeah, amazing
<kwwii_> killer
<troy_s> If the marketing team were at a decent level, it would be an interesting venture.
<troy_s> Combine the various movements with the notions that they implied, and draw an Ubuntu analogy to each.
<kwwii_> hehe
<troy_s> I think it would make for a distint and striking series of posters.
<troy_s> Have a Dada, Suprematism, Cubist, etc.
<kwwii_> yeah
<kwwii_> no doubt
<troy_s> http://www.getty.edu/research/conducting_research/digitized_collections/lissitzky/5_theories/images/Liss037L.jpg
<troy_s> You could probably take that lissitzsky somewhere... ;)
<kwwii_> no doubt
<troy_s> Wow... wikepedia even has some of his personal letters to folks... very nifty.
<kwwii_> I really love it
<kwwii_> ok, gonna do some work now
<PingunZ> cool, forums are down again :)
<PingunZ> sorry, wrong channel :)
<PingunZ> hey, can I help someone ?
<PingunZ> I kinda have nothing to do
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-19
<msikma> So guys, which cursors (besides the hand cursors) am I still missing?
<msikma> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/cursorprogress.png
<PingunZ> cool, I just sent my first mail in the art-mailing list :)
<Viper550> Hello everyone!
<PingunZ> hi Viper550
<Viper550> I just got the new build of the Murrine engine, I love the new glaze style option, looks nice!
<Viper550> I'm gonna log back into Gnome to take a new screenshot for the wiki page, brb
<PingunZ> screenshot Viper550 ?
<PingunZ> ok ;)
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic Screenshot updated
<PingunZ> nice
<msikma> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/loadinggnome.png
<msikma> Another splash screen
<msikma> Hey PingunZ, what do you think of this? http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/loadinggnome.png
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> msikma, its better than now
<msikma> What would you change about it?
<PingunZ> but I'd rather see an animated GDM
<PingunZ> see, you have your gdm
<PingunZ> enter details
<PingunZ> and you get this kind of splash on top of the gdm
<PingunZ> hmm, hard to explain :)
<msikma> I see, but then would the GDM itself change or would the splash simply be tossed on top of it?
<PingunZ> the gdm changes
<msikma> If that is technically possible, I'd be all for it
<PingunZ> :)
<msikma> Right now, people first see a GRUB, then they see a usplash loading, and then they enter their password and then they see _another_ loading screen.
<msikma> So if it's possible to do something about it, I'm fine with that.
<PingunZ> well there is a cheat for it. just take the picture of the gdm and put your animation up there
<PingunZ> but I'm not sure if its possible
<msikma> That's possible, but it would break when someone'd change the GDM.
<msikma> You also need to take into account different resolutions.
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> I'll google it
<PingunZ> But just a normal splash isnt really a solution
<PingunZ> cause ppl dont really like it
<PingunZ> ( poll on ubuntuforums )
<msikma> If there isn't any other way, then it's the only solution.
<msikma> Also, link me to that poll if you still have the link
<PingunZ> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206465&highlight=splash+edgy
<PingunZ> there must be another way :)
<PingunZ> here is a nice idea too : While loging in you see some kind of animated GDM, while the desktop loads in the background. When it's finished loading, GDM smoothly fades to a fully loaded desktop...
<PingunZ> Reply With Quote
<PingunZ> hehe, I copied too much :)
<msikma> Maybe I should make an animation of that sometime
<PingunZ> somekind of xubuntu ?
<PingunZ> I'd like to help you with that
<PingunZ> msikma I took a look at the source of the xubuntu splash and I edited it slightly
<msikma> I haven't seen Xubuntu's splash yet
<PingunZ> well, its like a running mice in the xubuntu logo
<PingunZ> its animated ;)
<PingunZ> I can send it to you msikma :)
<msikma> Sure
<PingunZ> its not working or anything aight ;)
<msikma> Can you send it to me now? I need to go for a while.
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> whats your email adress ?
<PingunZ> I cant find you on launchpad
<msikma> michiel@thingmajig.org
<msikma> I'll be back later
<msikma> And thanks in advance :)
<PingunZ> msikma, its sending
<PingunZ> I'm on edgy, unstable firefox and slow internet so it takes a while ;)
<PingunZ> sent msikma
<Viper550> PingunZ: You can't do animated splash screens
<PingunZ> hmm
<PingunZ> he was here 2 seconds ..
<cbx33> hi all
<fschoep> troy_s: ping!
<troy_s> there he is!
<troy_s> woot.  great timing frank... just speccing... pm me
<fschoep> With one problem :)
<troy_s> oh no
<troy_s> what is it?
<fschoep> I'm packing my bags for Wiesbaden right now and in an hour I need to play yet another gig with my band :(
<fschoep> I just wanted to see you :)
<fschoep> Let's say I've got fifteen minutes, is that cool?
<troy_s> Dammit.
<troy_s> Yeah sounds great.
<fschoep> OK, I PMed you.
<fschoep> I see :0
<msikma> Hey Frank, any crits on this? http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/loadinggnome.png
<fschoep> msikma: Looking good, although I'm not sure if we can control the placing of the icons and text. I also think the splash can only have 1-bit transparency.
<msikma> Pff. Limitations, limitations, limitations...
<msikma> And the boot-up background color is always the same?
<msikma> Er, *not always the same
<fschoep> I'm sorry we have these limitations, maybe I can try and alleviate them or something.
<msikma> I'll see if I can get a benevolent developer over at #ubuntu-devel to lurk in here to maybe say those sort of things every now and then.
<msikma> Whether something is possible or not
<troy_s> Currently, what is possible is quite well documented.
<troy_s> Newer concepts will require good speccing and a decent following to implement.
<troy_s> Greetings Pyrotica
<Pyrotica> hello
<troy_s> New here?
<Pyrotica> Yeah, and it's been almost a decade since I've used irc. It's amazing what you forget.
<troy_s> indeed...
<troy_s> good place for brainstorming however.
<troy_s> same for myself... but the Ubuntu devs and such use IRC quite extensively.
<Pyrotica> I'm sure. Just taking a look around the ubuntu channels, really. I do enjoy some themeing work, so maybe I will be able to contribute.
<troy_s> What aspects of theming are you familiar with?>
<Pyrotica> Cut and paste :)
<troy_s> Laf.
<Pyrotica> most of what I have done was with gdm themes.
<troy_s> GTK or Metacity?
<troy_s> Ahh yes...
<troy_s> The documentation is lacking in that department from what I have found.
<troy_s> Although I have managed to get a few airborne.
<troy_s> And I have learned some of the internals.
<Pyrotica> but all of my gtk and metacity themes have seen the ctrl-x ctrl-v intimatly.
<troy_s> laf
<Pyrotica> for me it was quite a bit of experimentation.
<troy_s> I think that is how it starts for everyone.
<Pyrotica> With gdm themes, I started with the dapper login, and the login box stretches wout and looks less than perfect when you have an timed login, and thats where it started.
<troy_s> Well the gdm end is largely png based.
<Pyrotica> I've probably done a dozen since then, with varing degrees of originality.
<troy_s> I have been trying to research a little more on the metacity theming using drawing techniques, but there are some details that are tough to learn.
<troy_s> GTK is a nightmare because of the legacy kludges you need to work in.
<troy_s> But pretty straightforwards.
<Pyrotica> well, the images I could handle, but I was not at all familure with xml when I started.
<troy_s> It's nice having it now though, eh?
<troy_s> Very nice to be able to look at everything and understand it.
<Pyrotica> It's still a little hit and miss sometimes, when you learn it by example, it can make it a little difficult to get the overall picture. the basic rules were easy and the structures great, but when I start trying to place things, well, I do alot of testing.
<troy_s> Would you be at all interesting in getting a wiki started?
<troy_s> s/interesting/interested
<Pyrotica> For gdm theming?
<troy_s> Yes.
<Pyrotica> Sure.
<troy_s> That would be wonderful.
<troy_s> You know about this resource I assume:
<Pyrotica> I'm not much of a technical writer, but I can try.
<troy_s> http://www.coccia.com/blog/index.php?p=51&more=1
<troy_s> If you get the information in there, I will happily edit it when I get time.
<troy_s> Ubuntu specifics are good
<troy_s> http://www.coccia.com/blog/index.php?p=51&more=1
<troy_s> GRR
<troy_s> not that one...
<troy_s> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<troy_s> Those two links are quite a good starting point, and perhaps you can locate something you didn't already know.
<Pyrotica> Yes, I have. Both actually. The gnome link is the only reason I managed to package what I had. If you'd like a link I can show you one of my favored one.
<Pyrotica> one/ones
<troy_s> that would be great if you could add the links to the documentation section
<troy_s> in artwork
<Pyrotica> I meant a theme, I haven't found any other resources really, other than other themes.
* troy_s is out.
<Pyrotica> Would you want to do this on the ubuntu wiki, or something like a pbwiki?
<troy_s> pyrotica -- just make it on the ubuntu wiki
<troy_s> under /Artwork/Incoming
<troy_s> wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming
<troy_s> wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Foobar
<Pyrotica> alright, let me get in there. I'm making dinner at the moment, so I may have to step away without notice.
<Pyrotica> sorry about that.
<kwwii_> hi
<Pyrotica> hello.
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-20
<Pyrotica> troy_s: Ive got the page started at wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GdmThemeing
<Pyrotica> I'm still fleshing it out though.
<Pyrotica> I'll have to head offline for now, maybe I'll catch you again.
<Viper550> Hello everyone
<troy_s> Pyrotica -- wonderful start.
<troy_s> Looks terrific so far, I hope you can get it to a completed state... it will be of great benefit to the community.
<Pyrotica> thank you, I'll get more done on the tutorial tonight if I can stay awake.
<troy_s> It really is a good start...
<troy_s> Clean looking as well... can't wait to see what you will add...
<troy_s> do you have a reference for all of the elements>?
<troy_s> that is part of the problem with some of the theming is that there isn't a clear reference for all of the various elements.
<Pyrotica> not really. I was going to start sifting through some themes after I get the basic tutorial done. It shouldn't take long, I've got the theme I'll end up with, so It will just be getting there step by step.
<troy_s> Pyrotica -- wow... native GDMs support SVG?
<troy_s> Yes... I was afraid that was the only way to do it...
<troy_s> Terrific -- examples are great.
<troy_s> Again -- great work.  Thank you very much for taking the time.
<Pyrotica> I know what you mean. sure do. you can see one of mine that does here:
<Pyrotica> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=41562
<Pyrotica> and I think the circles theme that comes with gnome has an svg foot logo on the bottom right.
<Pyrotica> I'm glad you suggested it, I wouldn't have thought to do it if you hadn't suggested it.
<Pyrotica> my mind must be gettign numb, I'm starting to talk in circles :)
<Pyrotica> troy_s: I just found this page: http://www.ibiblio.org/oswg/oswg-nightly/oswg/en_US.ISO_8859-1/articles/gdm-reference/gdm-reference/
<Pyrotica> sorry for the long link, but this should help me quite a bit. I expect to have it in rough form before monday.
<Pyrotica> well, that's all for now. later.
<PingunZ> msikma: have you taken a look at the splash I sent you ?
<msikma> Not yet, I've been kind of busy
<PingunZ> ah
<PingunZ> can I help with something ?
<PingunZ> I mean, is there something I can do for the artwork-team ?
<msikma> Yes, you could open your favorite graphics manipulation program right now and start producing stuff for, well, the produce phase.
<msikma> Or you could help polish the Human GTK theme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/PolishHumanGTKTheme/Incoming
<PingunZ> msikma: producing stuff ?
<PingunZ> like what ? and where can I upload it ?
<msikma> See here for details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/EdgyArtworkPlan/Propose/Results
<msikma> You can upload it on the wiki. Just edit a page and type "attachment:myfile.jpg". Then when you preview your wikipage before saving, it will turn that into a link that says "Upload new file: myfile.jpg"
<PingunZ> cool
<PingunZ> I'll make the rounded GDM
<msikma> Just toss all your work here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/EdgyArtworkPlan/Produce/Incoming
<PingunZ> ok :)
<PingunZ> when its done I'll ask you how to put it there ;)
<PingunZ> so for that rounded GDM theme I need a background image.
<PingunZ> I'll just put an image there, I can change it later ..
<PingunZ> I could make this one .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/EdgyArtworkPlan/Propose/Results?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=gdm-gloss-who.jpg
<PingunZ> tadam, mailed who for the source images. once I have those I'll start :)
<PingunZ> any chance that a gdm like this ( with another background ) might slip into one of the themes ? : http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3328&size=big&cat=&ppuser=37394
<msikma> Not in the Human theme, since it's not really Human
<msikma> Maybe in one of the other themes, though. I don't see why not.
<msikma> By the way, PingunZ, where are you from?
<PingunZ> msikma: I'm from belgium :)
<PingunZ> that explains my english ;)
<msikma> Cool. :) I'm from the Netherlands.
<msikma> Where in Belgium do you live?
<PingunZ> brussels
<PingunZ> you ?
<msikma> Very cool. I've never been there, but I've been to Antwerpen a few times.
<msikma> I live in Rotterdam
<PingunZ> nice :)
<PingunZ> well, I'm kinda new to linux and artwork-team so, if I can do anything just ask :)
<PingunZ> and include guides -_-
<PingunZ> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<PingunZ> hey, can anyone help me, I made a GDM for Blubuntu. How can I put it on the wiki ( I cant use the wiki )
<PingunZ> hey I made a GDM :: latest on this page :: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Blubuntu/BlubuntuGdmTheme#preview
<troy_s> Pinguinze
<troy_s> PingunZ -- when you want to put an attachment
<troy_s> you can use the pull down menu or you can type "attachment:myfilename.blah" into the document, after you save it, click the link and upload.
<troy_s> ping cbx33
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<PingunZ> ty troy_s I'll try to attach it ;)
<PingunZ> I attached it :)
<PingunZ> thank you for the help :)
<PingunZ> I'm soo glad that I can use the wiki -_-
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-13
<LDS_Trooper> Hello. How can I submit artwork for consideration?
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: There isn't really a way, but I believe there is a Gutsy page up for wallpapers on the wiki.  Your best bet is to talk with kwwii.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Do you have a link to your work?
<LDS_Trooper> Troy not yet.. well nothing I would be submitting
<kwwii> LDS_Trooper: sorry, I appear to have missed out on your stuff
<kwwii> hi troy_s
<LDS_Trooper> kwwii, not really.. just got here.
<troy_s> greets kwwii
<kwwii> joined late, spent the day at the museum with my son
<LDS_Trooper> A friend and I are thinking of submitting work to Ubuntu
<LDS_Trooper> maybe 4 desktops each
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: It is rather hard to have any sort of idea on anything until you have work to show.
<kwwii> LDS_Trooper: cool, if you are interested there is quite a bit to do
<LDS_Trooper> would love to offer work where needed
<kwwii> the best way to get stuff up is to simply post it on the wiki and the mailinglist
<LDS_Trooper> when my buddy gets back online I will have him join the channel
<LDS_Trooper> I see
<LDS_Trooper> what style are you looking at?
<LDS_Trooper> I did this in Inkscape:   http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c143/LDS_Trooper/Vector/dg_phone-2.png
<kwwii> killer, that looks pretty good for an icon
<kwwii> check out the human stuff in ubuntu
<LDS_Trooper> Its a bit large for an Icon tho
<kwwii> at this time things are still somewhat in motion (cough)
<LDS_Trooper> sounds like good timing
<LDS_Trooper> =)
<kwwii> sorry to say, but you caught me at a bad time actually...it's 1:34am here - time for sleep :p
<LDS_Trooper> no worries
<LDS_Trooper> which timezone are you in?
<troy_s> kwwii: Before you are off, have you any further push from Mark on anything?
<kwwii> I live in germany
<kwwii> so cet+1 or utc+2 at this time of the summer
<LDS_Trooper> 8 hours ahead of us
<kwwii> troy_s: I showed Mark a few of the ideas I had and we discussed a few things. I'll post some stuff toon
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> soon
<troy_s> kwwii: Good to hear.
<LDS_Trooper> how can we join the mailing list?
<kwwii> I tried to play my cards and do some really wierd stuff and see how he reacts
<kwwii> it went better than I thought it would :-)
<troy_s> kwwii: You are going to have to if the art and design of any of the ubuntus is going to escape this mediocre uber-conservativism.
<kwwii> LDS_Trooper: erm, some crazy mailman interface I guess
<kwwii> dude, you are asking hard questions after a long day and a couple of beers
<LDS_Trooper> lol us Canadians can do that
* LDS_Trooper hears crickets
<kwwii> troy_s: we have a long way to go, but I think things just might be really getting better
<troy_s> kwwii:  I really hope so.  The bottom line is that in order to achieve ANY degree of innovative design, he is going to need to do a couple of things
<troy_s> 1) let risks be taken
<troy_s> 2) ignore what the other two big boys are doing.
<troy_s> 3) ignore complaints.
<LDS_Trooper> which big boys? Win and Mac?
<troy_s> (as if you read all of the rubbish about the new leopard wallpaper decisions you can see how utterly useless it is to bother with worrying about bent noses)
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: yes.
<kwwii> troy_s: agreed, it means taking a big step back and trusting in things, to some degree
<troy_s> kwwii: Absolutely.
<troy_s> kwwii: The reality is that if we are going to do ANYTHING bloody innovative that makes the mainstreams go 'hey I want _that_' he is going to need to let creativity and innovation cleave into the mix.
<troy_s> and that means the reality of the shock of 'newness'
<LDS_Trooper> Troy what ideas do you have for the look?
<kwwii> yepp, and in the meantime we need to step up and keep in time, after which perhaps we can lead things again
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: God... I don't know.  When I do things for myself I tend to clearly identify an audience and a communication goal.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: You can see a little smattering of some stuff on my blog if it is at all of interest to you.
<kwwii> the audience is clear: everyone who uses a computer
<troy_s> LOL
<LDS_Trooper> sure.. link?
<troy_s> yeah -- that's what he is aiming for and it is recipe for tepid, mediocre and horrible design.
<troy_s> the bottom line is that he needs to clearly identify the audience and stick to it.
<troy_s> kwwii: It is the very reason that the Vista / Mac wallpapers are more evocative -- they sacrifice the patented linux user 'i want it to be functional with all icons in all situations' for some communication.
<kwwii> not necessarily, I think that knowing that the core audience is perhaps younger or "different" thinking old-folks who tend to code a lot and try to make things fit for "most everyone" you'll reach the goal we are looking for
<troy_s> kwwii: Is and _want_ to be are two different things.
<kwwii> troy_s: I think the wallpaper argument is totally right - and there is no reason for it at all - full ack
<troy_s> kwwii: The younger audience of hackers isn't going to do Ubuntu any good -- they are already there and not really that important.
<kwwii> is and want are two different steps to a goal, as I see it
<troy_s> kwwii: If he were smart, he would select a mature audience that has the clout to make serious changes in their workplaces -- the power and agency to get ubuntu into places that matter.
<troy_s> kwwii: Start with their home desktops and build from there.
<troy_s> kwwii: Of course, having the 'cool' folks using it (the higher visibility artists / musicians / writers / etc) never hurts -- a very niche that Apple targets relentlessly by providing free computers to and paying big cash to get front place in movies and television.
<LDS_Trooper> kwwii, I'm 35 and switched to Ubuntu because I am fed up with windows
<kwwii> and how do you suggest, with the artwork that has been supplied for the last year to accomplish that goal?
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Good to have mature folks.
<LDS_Trooper> how does that fit into the "audience" well.. I'm not alone
<kwwii> LDS_Trooper: I am 36, no worries
<troy_s> kwwii: Well _all_ the artwork is rather irrelevant if we don't have Mark get behind having a clearly defined audience and a clearly defined goal for design.
<troy_s> kwwii: For example, look at the copy on Apple's website.
<kwwii> I always think that when I say "I went with my family to..." people think I went with my father and mother
<troy_s> kwwii: It is always riddled with colloquialisms and like bits -- the entire package is aimed at a very clear audience (mac vs pc advertisments also drive in that direction obviously)
<kwwii> troy_s: I promise you that if we had people step up now and contribute decent artwork that it would be included in some form
<troy_s> kwwii: Well I can only offer my theme I am afraid.  And even then, it has had to backseat to fluxbuntu and now potentially mythbuntu.
<troy_s> kwwii: But if it can get included to offer a little variation through the GDM/Wallpaper, that is terrific.
<LDS_Trooper> mythubuntu?
<troy_s> kwwii: Unfortunately you are put in the rather awkward spot of both accepting work and filtering work that is sub par in your eyes.  That is damn difficult.
<troy_s> kwwii: As rejecting work tends to bite into the generation of work.  Vicious cycle.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Sort of an appliance disk -- pop disk in and run mythtv.
<LDS_Trooper> thanks
<kwwii> troy_s: the problem is not discouraging people that might turn around and turn out to be amazing
<kwwii> I have met people, and included them in projects in which I thought they would never make it and after a few weeks they blew me away
<troy_s> kwwii: Exactly.  A critical mistake that Mark made early going.
<troy_s> kwwii: Everyone needs to learn and grow, and sometimes the first kick at the can might suck.  The reality is that _nothing_ will happen if that isn't fostered.
<kwwii> I think that him hiring me to do all this shows that he knows it was a bad situation
<troy_s> kwwii: He also suffers from 'once bitten' syndrome.
<kwwii> you do not pay the kde guy to do gnome artwork unless you think that there is something behind it all
<troy_s> kwwii: The photos he originally wanted in for that earlier release left such a bad taste in his mouth that he refuses to budge on certain things.
<kwwii> funny enough, I am not the "kde guy" that he thinks or thought I am no do I have a problem making artwork for Gnome :-)
<kwwii> I think he realized that he cannot do whatever he thinks is right and therefor has to be really careful
<kwwii> that meant taking total control, unfortunately, and now I think things have changed a bit
<troy_s> kwwii: I would prefer him to do whatever the hell he wants, just make a clear statement doing it.
<kwwii> at least, I would like to think that he has some trust in me
<kwwii> I know that I am trying to change things for the better, in some ways more like they used to be before this whole thing started
<kwwii> and with that, I am going to bed
<kwwii> :p
<troy_s> kwwii: It is nothing more than a whirlpool.
<troy_s> kwwii: Night.
<troy_s> kwwii: It hasn't changed yet.  Hopefully it will.
<kwwii> no, nothing has changed yet as far as others can see, you are right in that
<troy_s> kwwii: Although again, I have always said that the earlier wallpapers were more evocative than the latters by a long shot.
<kwwii> definitely
<troy_s> kwwii: That said, they were horribly horribly monochromatic etc.
<troy_s> kwwii: Again returning to the keystones of basic design -- audience / communication and build upwards to palette etc.
<LDS_Trooper> Good to meet you kwwii
<kwwii> the biggest problem is that nothing happens overnight, without a miracle
<troy_s> kwwii: A lot can happen in a very short while.
<troy_s> kwwii: I think many have proved that.
<troy_s> _very_ short.
<kwwii> LDS_Trooper: nice to meet you too, see you soon, I hope
<troy_s> go get some sleep
<LDS_Trooper> for sure
<kwwii> troy_s: lol, yeah
<kwwii> night guys
<LDS_Trooper> night
<LDS_Trooper> troy_s, do you have a link to your blog?
<troy_s> erk
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: you are canadian?
<LDS_Trooper> I am
<LDS_Trooper> In Alberta
<troy_s> good stuffs
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Vancouver here.
<troy_s> (burbs thereof)
<LDS_Trooper> Neighbours
<LDS_Trooper> I spent about 6 months in New Westminster
<LDS_Trooper> back in 1990 tho
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Good stuffs.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: You should get some work up.
<LDS_Trooper> will do
<LDS_Trooper> what areas are needed?
<LDS_Trooper> wallies? Icons? what?
<LDS_Trooper> I'm not certain on  how to make a theme just yet.. but I want to learn
<LDS_Trooper> I must say I wasn't impressed with the mac styled desk that came with Fiesty
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: I think your best opportunity is to either join a community effort or do your own work to illustrate what you can do.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Almost all of ubuntu is rather locked in (aside from a potential wallpaper, but that is close to throwing darts at a board as to whether or not you can make progress on one)
<LDS_Trooper> how do you mean "locked in"
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Long story.  Basically anything that gets done comes from up high
<LDS_Trooper> I have no understanding of the ubuntu political structure
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: There is much political structure.
<LDS_Trooper> hmm I guess some is needed..
<LDS_Trooper> but it can get in the way
<LDS_Trooper> who is Mark you were talking about?
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Not much of caring nor attention to the art / design aspect.  Effective design rather needs that centralized push from a knowledgeable source.  Unfortunately, the centralized push is not from an ideal perspective in my opinion (solely mine of course).
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Shuttleworth.  Brilliant guy.  Just not great on art / design.
<LDS_Trooper> I see
<LDS_Trooper> and what about the guy who made Ubuntu... how active is he?
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: LOL
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: That's him :)
<LDS_Trooper> uhh oops
<LDS_Trooper> =)
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Of course, one of the central problems is that art and design issues tend to bring out experts from every closet niche in the galaxy -- regardless of their background, experience, or education.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: The bikeshed is huge.
<LDS_Trooper> bikeshed?
<LDS_Trooper> sorry I am doing a couple things at once.
<LDS_Trooper> One issue I have with Ubuntu in general is "not knowing"
<LDS_Trooper> meaning.. Ubuntu out of the box has little for compiling of packages.
<LDS_Trooper> and no indication of what you need.
<LDS_Trooper> should come with I think...
<troy_s> wiki bikeshed :)
<LDS_Trooper> I could be wrong.. but when someone comes to Ubuntu... they "look" at it first
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Well that is beyond the scope of art and design really -- unless you abstract design to a higher level.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Absolutely.
<LDS_Trooper> if it looks bad they dismiss it.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Well that's part of the problem, people throw around words like 'professional' 'bad' 'ugly' without having a clue as to the fact that those are relative terms.
<LDS_Trooper> Troy not when you consider the compiling of Gimp plug ins
<LDS_Trooper> =)
<LDS_Trooper> very relative
<LDS_Trooper> one thing I find attractive in Linux.. is how customizable it is.
<LDS_Trooper> If I get bored of a theme.. I can change it
<LDS_Trooper> and more than just the desktop or three color options
<LDS_Trooper> Would it be too much for ubuntu to offer two themes? One main and one secondary?
<LDS_Trooper> The secondary would be almost a polar opposite. So if they continue in the earth tones, the secondary could  be icy
* LDS_Trooper hears crickets
<troy_s> sorry LDS_Trooper was eating
<troy_s> backreading
<troy_s> well i would be happy if we could get one unified bit of effort in the earthy range with a _proper_ palette, a motif, etc.
<troy_s> something that has style.
<troy_s> as opposed to a great tremendous vacuum of style.
<LDS_Trooper> INDEED
<LDS_Trooper> sorry for caps
<LDS_Trooper> Indeed that would make the effort more efficient
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: The problem is, again, the top.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: There have been numerous attempts to integrate certain elements -- unfortunately there are many issues.
<LDS_Trooper> I see
<troy_s> For one, we start out with the ability factor -- sometimes someone might have a good idea but a lack of execution.  Inevitably, this yields 'throw out baby with bathwater as we have tried that and it sucked' etc.
<troy_s> Two, people's knowledge of a 'palette' are extremely limited.
<troy_s> Three, people's knowledge of aesthetics is extremely limited.  There are many people who firmly believe in such bunk concepts as 'color psychology' and a firmly locked belief in composition etc.
<LDS_Trooper> well one issue which I saw here today is that of "Personal Taste"
<troy_s> not realizing that _everything_ is entirely contextual -- culturally, temporally (era), etc.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: ?
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper:  You would need to explain yourself a bit on that one.  Lost me.
<LDS_Trooper> Well you clearly have a level of understanding and personal level of acceptance
<LDS_Trooper> as do others.
<LDS_Trooper> So what you feel is amazing to another just isn't and that can spawn frustrations
<LDS_Trooper> especially when the other person is in a position to make decisions
<LDS_Trooper> Does that make sense?
<troy_s> of course.
<troy_s> that is called the relative nature of all things
<troy_s> but in reality, having done many many creative projects and such
<troy_s> once you actually start down the path of execution, that sense of 'wow' quickly goes out the door for the 'god i hate this'
<troy_s> Personally, 'amazing' is the perfect combination of a clearly stated goal with a clearly stated audience and the presentation that meets both objectives.
<LDS_Trooper> yes
<troy_s> I have a great deal of respect for an artistic design decision that does that -- even if the basic aesthetic isn't terribly stimulating to me.
<LDS_Trooper> I found the same in Broadcasting and editing...
<LDS_Trooper> making a music video means you will probably hate the song quickly. But with a clear understanding of audience and communication (or focus) you can get some "wow" from the intended crowd
<troy_s> Well you can try.
<troy_s> That's about it.
<troy_s> We have won a few muchmusic awards etc for music videos and sometimes the accidents are as powerful as the planned executions.
<LDS_Trooper> So where would you take Ubuntu visually?
<troy_s> My personal preference is to start with what is already innately there.  Ubuntu is about community, it is about growth, it is about freedom.
<troy_s> To hammer that point home, it is also probably wise to be counter-culture.
<troy_s> So if you sum up the broad sweeping 'mainstream' operating systems as plastic shiny, Ubuntu naturally should be organic.
<troy_s> Not exactly groundbreaking in terms of thinking :)
<LDS_Trooper> but good to define
<LDS_Trooper> I think its in the example ogg
<LDS_Trooper> but I believe Mandela says something to the effect of
<LDS_Trooper> "Ubuntu as a concept has many layers"
<LDS_Trooper> If so.. why follow the commercial guys?
<troy_s> Uh perhaps you misread me.
<LDS_Trooper> perhaps
<troy_s> <troy_s> To hammer that point home, it is also probably wise to be counter-culture.
<LDS_Trooper> what is your definition of counter-culture?
<troy_s> Where Apple and MS are plastic (and possibly exploitable with their connection to plastic ideals / beliefs etc. from a marketing vantage)
<LDS_Trooper> I ask because you are dealing with a global culture
<troy_s> Ubuntu should be organic.
<troy_s> There is _no_ such creature as global culture
<troy_s> there are _NO_ cross cultural motifs etc.  Nothing.
<troy_s> its a myth
<troy_s> in fact, the topic has just such a link to it.
<troy_s> if you want _real_ research, I encourage you to read
<troy_s> "Influence of Culture on Visual Perception" Segall, Campbell, Herskovits
<troy_s> Or take any 'art in context 101' course ;)
<LDS_Trooper> sure thanks
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Unfortunately, those types of 'myths' become fact when you are dealing with a group of extremely vocal people with little study in art / design.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: and arguably, are the root of the problem that you are probably seeing.
<LDS_Trooper> Well perhaps I made a mistake then.
<LDS_Trooper> when you say "counter-culture" often the imagery of Hippy drugs come to mind.. but to the hippy it would be "government"
<troy_s> avant garde
<troy_s> take the now and throw it away
<troy_s> move to the next.
<troy_s> that's all.  Relatively simple.
<LDS_Trooper> Well pehaps I should go then.
<troy_s> but yes... by 'counter-culture' i was specifically meaning to distance oneself from the 'culture' of computing as the mainstream audience sees it -- Apple and MS (perhaps governments of their own, eh?)
<troy_s> Not at all.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Everyone is welcome here.  And ideas are about all we got.  :)
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Where would you like to drive ubuntu?
<LDS_Trooper> But I did not come to get into a discussion on Design fanatics
<LDS_Trooper> The reality is that when someone is introduced to Ubuntu they look for similarity from their native OS.. win or mac
<LDS_Trooper> "But windows did this"
<LDS_Trooper> that's for the programmers
<LDS_Trooper> For the arts.. one must realize that Win and Mac have been copying the Linux crowd for years
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Hrm... I think Mac doesn't bother to look outside of itself at all when it comes to computing.  Their designers are well educated and know enough about looking to externals such as architecture, pop culture, etc.
<troy_s> <LDS_Trooper> The reality is that when someone is introduced to Ubuntu they look for similarity from their native OS
<troy_s> I would suggest that a good percentage of those that are drawn to Ubuntu choose Ubuntu because it is _different_.
<LDS_Trooper> Indeed
<LDS_Trooper> users like myself are simply fed up with Windows and their "BS"
<troy_s> completely.
<troy_s> and slowly the world is being exposed to the more ethical approach of free software, which is a positive.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: But you still haven't said where you would drive Ubuntu if you were in charge :)
<LDS_Trooper> Visually I would go in a similar direction as it is now.. but in a more focused manner
<LDS_Trooper> I like the organic feel
<troy_s> Hrm... what component do you think feels organic?
<LDS_Trooper> the visuals
<LDS_Trooper> the colors
<troy_s> Hrm... there is one colour.  So you connect the brown to organic which is a positive.
<troy_s> I would agree, I think the brown base tone is a wise avenue.  (Wiser if it had supporting players, but that is another story)
<LDS_Trooper> but then you have users out there wondering when Ubuntu will get out of the brown/orange mix
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: And your thoughts?
<LDS_Trooper> Well I would offer two opposing themes on the same focus..
<LDS_Trooper> one would be organic/earthy the other.. well Icy and cool blues..
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Does that tackle the fact that when Ubuntu is displayed it is displayed with default wallpaper?
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: And the last thing that Ubuntu needs in my opinion is YABW.
<troy_s> http://shots.osdir.com/
<troy_s> all the blue you want.
<LDS_Trooper> lol
<LDS_Trooper> this what I am getting at...
<LDS_Trooper> Ubuntu could come ahead by informing its users
<troy_s> of?
<LDS_Trooper> well options
<LDS_Trooper> how to customize.. what's out there.. where to get it
<LDS_Trooper> anywho.. I do need to run.
<LDS_Trooper> when are you on mostly?
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Good chat... idle on here when you can.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: During the week I tend to work about 14+ hours per day, so once per evening at around 930 or so Pacific.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Weekends more.
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: Drop me some email, I'd love to hear your thoughts etc...
<LDS_Trooper> Sounds good
<LDS_Trooper> we are an hour apart no?
<LDS_Trooper> 19:40 hear
<troy_s> LDS_Trooper: I am always interested in collaborating with people who are dedicated.
<troy_s> Yeah I think alberta is 1 hour...
<troy_s> Time now for you?  641 here.
<troy_s> 741 there?
<LDS_Trooper> yes 19:41
<LDS_Trooper> sorry I use miliary time
<troy_s> erk yeah
<troy_s> probably better :)
<troy_s> so one hour.
<LDS_Trooper> see you tomorrow evening sometime
<troy_s> OK ... well send me some email my friend.
<troy_s> Yeah... take care.
<LDS_Trooper> maybe we can get passed some of this and actually look at some work
<troy_s> Absolutely...
<LDS_Trooper> later
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<Darth_Gimp> kwwii, you there?
<kwwii> hehe, give me a chance
<Instabin|work> could someone fix my submition https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Blubuntu/BlubuntuWallpaper
<Instabin|work> its at the bottom
<Instabin|work> Never mind i figured it out
<LDS_Trooper> greets
<lapo> hi
<Instabin|work> take a look at the wall paper I made and let me know what you think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Blubuntu/BlubuntuWallpaper
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-14
<BHSPitMonkey> Instabin|work, gimp?
<BHSPitMonkey> You should think about using Inkscape for wallpapers like that one.
<Instabin|work> BHSPitMonkey: Yes i used gimp to make that... I never used inkscape. Are there some good tutorials for it?
<Instabin|work> What font is the ubuntu log writen in
<firefoxman1> yo
<firefoxman1> am i signed on?
<firefoxman1> someone reply if  i actually sent something
<firefoxman1> because i'm new to irc
<firefoxman1> a
<firefoxman1> hello?
<firefoxman1> i am new to this whole thing, but i have some image design skills
<firefoxman1> how do i contribute to ubuntu?
<tonic-pushcart> joejaxx: when do I need to get the final fluxsplash to you?
<tonic-pushcart> joejaxx: I'll be back in around 7 hours
* tonic-pushcart trundles to university
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-16
* kwwii just posted some wallpaper ideas on the wiki, check them out if you have a chance
<elkbuntu> kwwii, where?
<kwwii> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas
<elkbuntu> yeah, found them
<elkbuntu> i like
<elkbuntu> i vote redbrownatomrain
<elkbuntu> i'd advise against the flame ones. they may seem too 'evil' for what we want
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-17
<kwwii> night all
<lapo> hi
<lapo> kwwii: ping
<kwwii> lapo: pong
<lapo> kwwii: since I like what we have in gnome icon theme more then what we have in tango I'd like to drop tango inheritance from tangerine, what do you think?
<kwwii> lapo: we could look into that...as it is your theme I guess you can do what you want with it in the end ;-)
<lapo> it's inherited by human icon theme, so things get tricky, you know
<andreasn> what about the tango-common package then?
<lapo> tango-common needs to die
<andreasn> guess there is mostly just crap in that package anyway
<andreasn> yeah
<lapo> is it needed nowdays?
<lapo> we have lot of tango icons upstream now
<lapo> I can move the remaining stuff to tangerine
<andreasn> I only run g-i-t here, so I don't keep track of what's in tango-common and not
<andreasn> fixing stuff upstream mostly
<lapo> what do you think andreasn?
<lapo> 'bout getting rid of tango ihneritance
<andreasn> g-i-t is neater than t-i-t these days
<lapo> tango has better icons here and there like the media icons, I can move the better stuff in tangerine eventually
<lapo> but in general now g-i-t has saner metaphors and is currently maintained, while t-i-t is kinda abandoned
<lapo> kwwii: think about it, ask the sabdfl eventually and let me know
<kwwii> lapo: I'll do that
<lapo> kwwii: you can quickly test it removing the inheritance in index.theme, there are a pair of icons to be redone but the rest works nicelly
<kwwii> lapo: yeah, I was thinking of doing just that ;-)
<kwwii> then making some screenshots and discussing them with sabdfl and others
<lapo> for human it doesn't change much, it pretty much override almost every icon in tangerine, so it shouldn't be a big problem
<andreasn> gutsy will ship with gtk+ 2.12, right?
<lapo> andreasn: yeah, gtk stock in already! :-)
<andreasn> neat
<kwwii> I am off to the bike store...bbl
<agentk> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-18
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<Steph34> hello
<mono> hi
<Steph34> so
<Steph34> wassup ? :)
<Steph34> hum.
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-11
<DanaG> Hah: http://www.engadget.com/2008/08/10/intel-oh-yeah-and-were-calling-nehalem-core-i7/#comments    --- "What's more confusing is their gfx department. There has to be like 3 different lighting sources going on with that failed glassy-look attempt. It looks concave in some parts but raised+gloss in others. What???"
<DanaG> =þ
<Ziroday> thorwil: nice wallpaper
<thorwil> Ziroday: thanks :)
<Ziroday> thorwil: I myself was thinking that there had to be a wallpaper with ibex horns in it
<Ziroday> then saw yours and thought awesome
 * thorwil -> garden work
 * DanaG wonders if 30-bit color is relevant for distro artwork producers, or if it's just for more complicated things like medical imagery.
<DanaG> Heh, in Windows, I'm now using this skin: http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=6568&libid=1   with this background:   http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=1357&libid=50
<thorwil> stupid list. willwillwillwillwill
<cppforlife_> so what is going on with default theme for 8.10
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-12
<cppforlife> i m trying to create usplash
<cppforlife> and looked around for sizes i need it to make in such as 1024x...
<cppforlife> but different sources tell different sizes
<cppforlife> so which is like an official sizes i need to support
<pheeror> hi, anybody still working on the dark theme?
<pheeror> all is all working focusing on the new default theme for intrepid?
<pheeror> as I read in an interview with MS that the dark theme won't be the default one
<pheeror> anyway, the dark theme fits me quite well if there wasn't the minor bugs
<pheeror> the nm-applet message (and possibly other "systray messages") is/are very light
<pheeror> the same applies for text boxes
<pheeror> overall the theme looks cool - especially with gutsy-elephant-skin background
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-13
<thorwil> hi pwnguin
<pwnguin> hi
<_MMA_> thorwil: Nice going on the Ibex horns. I worry it won't be "slick" enough for the higher ups in Canonical for default but I do feel it would be a great addition to what is shipped. One of the most original and well thought out so far. IMO.
<pwnguin> honestly, i'm not a fan of pencil art
<thorwil> _MMA_: hi, thanks :)
<thorwil> _MMA_: i thought zoom scales up until the screen is filled, so both cases of wider and taller are taken cae of?
<_MMA_> np
<thorwil> pwnguin: pencil art?
<pwnguin> it kinda reminds me of colored pencil
<_MMA_> thorwil: If a widescreen image id used with Zoom it fills to the top and bottom and crops the sides.
<_MMA_> s/id/is
<thorwil> _MMA_: i guess first it will be about kwwii's reaction
<pwnguin> but if we're proposing backgrounds, they really outta be demo'd in situ
<pwnguin> i suspect the corners are too bright
<thorwil> _MMA_: i meant: with zoom you never get empty borders!?
<_MMA_> thorwil: Correct
<thorwil> _MMA_: phew. you got me worried for a bit :)
<thorwil> if people knew that i tend to use a solid gray background for myself ^^
<thorwil> pwnguin: well, i will refine that one a bit more, but i plan to add at least 2 other concepts
<_MMA_> I'm really going to be looking at KDE4 theming here soon. It looks to be much more robust atm.
<thorwil> to then make a package
<pwnguin> thorwil: sure. im just saying, asking people to evaluate a background without a foreground is going to lead to pain
<thorwil> pwnguin: there's no foreground i could offer ...
<pwnguin> what?
<_MMA_> It will lead to pain regardless. Most people around here only have their opinions. Nothing to really back it up.
<thorwil> not knowing what kwii is up to for intepid
<thorwil> pwnguin: but i switched to hardy defaults to develop this stuff in context :)
<_MMA_> thorwil: Yeah. I think it's totally up in the air for now.
<pwnguin> thorwil: i'd say go with hardy defaults
<pwnguin> if it doesn't mesh with whatever kwii is up to
<pwnguin> he should have made it more clear
<_MMA_> I'd also use the current Intrepid theme to compare. I imagine some version of that will happen.
 * thorwil wonders why "New Wave new version available" appears inside the Background Concept thread in Evolution
<_MMA_> Odd
<spikemcc> allo il y a quelqu'un pour développer mon idée de design pour intrepid ici ? j'aurai aussi une idée pour le site brainstorm ...
<spikemcc> je cherchais didier roche pour lui donner en personne l'idée
<_MMA_> spikemcc: Parlez-vous anglais?
<spikemcc> non ou très peu ce qui ne m'aide pas sur les sites mais pour communiquer ... I can talk english but I cannot make an idea clear like a lake in english ...
<pwnguin> i think we'll survive ;)
<spikemcc> ok perfect
<pwnguin> french is as clear as mud to me =/
<_MMA_> Especially since I don't really speak French. ;)
<spikemcc> i got a full design idea and topic for intrepid
<_MMA_> ok
<spikemcc> Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex take the "devil" by the horns ...
<spikemcc> change it the way you like
<spikemcc> next the idea for the cd should be a cd-rw if possible it's reusable so no possible waste after a distro upgrade ...
<spikemcc> next the cd design
<pwnguin> actually, theres nothing stopping you from doing that today
<pwnguin> presumably you want something closer to a "diff"
<pwnguin> but thats not really a -artwork thing
<spikemcc> all in graphite with two silver labels ... the logo of ubuntu is the middle of the cd but add horns to the balls ... tux and gnu mascot each side
<spikemcc> and a horizontal line in the middle
<_MMA_> spikemcc: Best thing would to be to post to the artwork mailing list with a mock-up of your idea.
<spikemcc> next why not use ubuntu id card idea and product id idea on the cd case
<_MMA_> And in the end, it will be up to you to execute the design. You won't get anything but chat here.
<pwnguin> I think what MMA means is that #ubuntu-artwork doesn't exist to execute other people's ideas, but is rather a space for people collaborate while working on their own ideas
<_MMA_> Better put.
<spikemcc> i'm worst than hell at drawing i thinked that if it interess someone here he could make it
<_MMA_> And the artwork team has *no* control as to what Canonical puts on the Ship-It CDs.
<pwnguin> everyone someone complains that canonical controls things, i can only imagine their real complaint is that they're not the person in charge
<_MMA_> If that's aimed at me, I could care less. What I said is just the simple truth of the matter. Ubuntu Ship-It CDs are a Canonical product.
<spikemcc> !wiki artwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki artwork
<thorwil> i havn't really been following the New Wave discussion ... do you guys know whether there's an intention that the panel and title/menubars look like they sit _behind_ window content?
<pwnguin> _MMA_: it is aimed at you, and more people in general. someone comes a long with a suggestion, and people say "dont even bother, it's up to canonical"
<_MMA_> thorwil: I don't know personally. I know there's a theme with tabs thike that that drives me nuts.
<spikemcc> can you show me the best ideas that you think they deserve a look ?
<_MMA_> pwnguin: In this case, it's absolutely true. You can continue making rude generalizations about people but it doesn't make what I said untrue.
<_MMA_> You take things how you want.
<spikemcc> hey you need t subscribe to artwork mailing list ?
<spikemcc> to
<_MMA_> spikemcc: Correct.
<pwnguin> the mailing list is open to everyone; it is english however
<pwnguin> as an international organization, Ubuntu operates in english as a greatest common denominator
<thorwil> i do not want to even want to imagine how it would be if non-subscribers could post :/
<pwnguin> they probably can
<pwnguin> via moderation
<spikemcc> i know but it will be far harder in english than in french for me
<pwnguin> and french will be far harder for the germans
<thorwil> impossible, even! ^^
<pwnguin> to say nothing of the americans ;)
<spikemcc> i'm good in english in a conversation but reading things alone without a meaning in a sentence it's quite harder
<spikemcc> where i'm going in that it's huge !!!
<spikemcc> post a link something i will turn crazy i seek to a place to writes theses ideas
<spikemcc> quelqu'un peut me dire un bon logiciel de dessin simple pour ubuntu mais puissant permettant la transparence et les textures ?
<nand> spikemcc: the gimp, in simpler? KPaint?
<spikemcc> kpaint ?
<spikemcc> j'essaye
<thorwil> nothing can match ms paint!!1
<spikemcc> lol
<spikemcc> cherche graphiste ou membre de l'équipe artwork d'urgence !!!
<nand> spikemcc: you'll get more chances by speaking english...
<spikemcc> i know english so well that i'm lost on the artwork wiki
<spikemcc> i'm trying to give you some of my ideas
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-14
<dmitriy> Hi all
<dmitriy> i did this mockup
<dmitriy> http://www.box.net/shared/zx34gd3b0j
<dmitriy> what do u think
<dmitriy> i posted on forums but i didnt receive many comments
<dmitriy> any suggestions?
<TABASCO> Hi
<TABASCO> I'm looking for an svg of the Ubuntu logo
<TABASCO> But not the usual one.. I want one with tango style
<TABASCO> As at the homepage icon of the wiki and so on
<pwnguin> i think the only tango style logo you'll find is the one you make
<TABASCO> pwnguin: Is there no possibility to get the one they use for the wiki and ubuntu.com at the sidebar?
<pwnguin> have you seen the artwork page?
<pwnguin> i admit, I didn't read everything you wrote =(
<pwnguin> if you're after that logo
<pwnguin> it looks a lot like the flying ubuntu screensaver
<pwnguin> which is svg
<pwnguin> (and there's a bug about how bad the performance is)
<TABASCO> :)
<TABASCO> Where can I get it?
<pwnguin> good question
<TABASCO> That's why I asked ;)
<TABASCO> I searched in the wiki at artwork, but there was nothign
<pwnguin> i dont have access to an ubuntu computer right now
<pwnguin> you might write the ML
<TABASCO> i see
<TABASCO> Yes..
<pwnguin> email is a bit less immediate attention demanding
<pwnguin> so you can cast a wider net
<pwnguin> i know i saw a bug in launchpad about that logo
<TABASCO> Mhm
<TABASCO> I will seach on launchpad
<TABASCO> Anywhere it defenitely is ;)
<pwnguin> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-artwork
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-15
 * _MMA_ knows what thorwils voice sounds like. :P
 * _MMA_ didn't know ﻿thorwil could code and thinks the Scrollbar Concept was really cool.
<thorwil> heh
<_MMA_> That's really a killer idea. I hope you submitted that to the GNOME/GTK guys.
<thorwil> _MMA_: you now know what my voice sounds like when imitating an american, using a dirt cheap mic and after compression and way too heavy eq :)
<thorwil> _MMA_: everyone who wants to knows about it, kinda
<thorwil> i did hit the gtk list
<_MMA_> Nice. How was the reception?
<thorwil> _MMA_: interest from like 2 persons. no one to implement it
<_MMA_> Would it have to be written in C?
<thorwil> yes. one coder mentioned that this would benefit from some abstraction in place that gtk doesn't have
<thorwil> i still need to adress the most valid concern of the lack of page up/down. the one happening if you click on the trough of a normal scrollbar
<_MMA_> Hmm... I know a C guy. Well, he's in here. luisbg. He's *really* busy but maybe it would be easy for him to give it a look. http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2008/05/09/popup-scrollbar-concept-demo/
<thorwil> _MMA_: well, thanks
<thorwil> say, are you going through my blog, or did you stumble over it elsewhere?
<_MMA_> Well, I've known about it from your Ardour work. I look from time to time. I was reminded to look after you posted about the scrollbars on the artwork list.
<_MMA_> Studio concept I'm tinkering with for Intrepid. http://mma.users.ubuntustudio.org/studio_wall_comb_concept.png
<thorwil> small patterns can have a great effect for "detaching" windows from the ground
<thorwil> speakers are nice, but this arrangement could be called introverted ;)
<_MMA_> Im thinking about making the background transparent so uses could set a color.
<_MMA_> "﻿introverted"? In what way?
<thorwil> the big honeycombs and logo are a bit on the too-much side
<thorwil> _MMA_: sits in the corner and faces inwards
<thorwil> the ubuntu studio line looks twisted. is that an illusion?
<_MMA_> Ahh... Its actually smaller now as I have a revision after that render.
<_MMA_> thorwil: I did play with the perspective on the logo. Found some new things in Inkscape. :)
<thorwil> _MMA_: i'd try one or 2 speakers rotated to the wallpaper inside
<thorwil> i mean, looking to the top left. towards center could be too stiff
<_MMA_> The speakers are actually from a very old one from Studio's beginnings. Part of using them is a homage to that. (there are actually 3 there)
<thorwil> if you want to keep that trio, you should move it out of the corner
<_MMA_> thorwil: Actually, I was mistaken. The chat is on ubuntu-devel-discuss ML. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-August/005165.html
<thorwil> yeah, i just noticed few minutes ago :)
<thorwil> with 2 lists in CC. being such a loudmouth tends to backfire. still nice to have fans :)
<_MMA_> hehe :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-16
<thorwil> nand: congrats to the sponsoring. uhm, just this month? what will be your job?
 * thorwil -> coffee
<DnaX> hi, someone can confirm it? http://gimmy.wordpress.com/2008/08/15/nuove-icone-per-ubuntu/
<andreasn> confirm what?
<DnaX> that is the new icon theme of Intrepid
<andreasn> no idea
<zniavre> trash os really nice btw ...
<DanaG> Hmm, nice icons... but I like my stuff to be straight-on, not slanty.
<nand> thorwil: hey! Yep, just this month, because of a new job in september.
<nand> Basically the job will be to do what I intented to do (rationale/solution separation, better moderation tools, idea must be moderated at submission)
<nand> and a few items more specific to them
<thorwil> cool
<nand> e.g. a simplified sign up process, and some JSON API to display some ideas on a widget on their website
<thorwil> but i meant the new job :)
<nand> thanks :) I'll join a linux ... company
<nand> (don't know the name of the kind of company in english...)
<thorwil> well, the start and end sound good ;)
<nand> anyway, that's pretty cool to be sponsored to work on your open source project :)
<acrousey> Hi, I'm a little curious as to how far along things are for 8.10 as far as promos go...
<thorwil> promos?
<acrousey> flyers
<acrousey> for intrepid
<thorwil> hasn't been a topic here or on artwork list
<acrousey> or would those start coming out when the release date nears?
<thorwil> not the last release, not the upcoming
<thorwil> perhaps a topic for the marketing team?
<acrousey> i checked there, they haven't been working on that yet either
<thorwil> i wouldn't even know who to target where with such flyers
<acrousey> i guess i could make my own
<acrousey> is there any kind of definitive path that 8.10 has taken artwise?
<thorwil> i can only encourage taking matters in own hands
<thorwil> nope
<nand> acrousey: have you checked #ubuntu-website, and its mailing list? there is lots of talk and action about promotional materials (start page, countdown images, ...)
<acrousey> ok
<thorwil> oh
<nand> thorwil: not aware of it?
<thorwil> nand: how clever to not hit the artwork list with things like countdown images, and i mean this in 2 ways ;)
<nand> its ML *seems* more ... productive than the art one
<nand> seen no output yet, but it's pretty young
<thorwil> you mean it's promising, then ;)
<nand> I hope so!
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-17
<DanaG> Woah: http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/videoenhancement/videoEnhancement.htm
<pwnguin> DanaG: vimeo links never work for me =(
<pwnguin> i guess its adblock
<DanaG> Woah: http://www.coroflot.com/public/individual_file.asp?from_url=true&individual_id=107226&portfolio_id=441268&sort_by=1&
<pwnguin> for some reason i dont think it's real
<DanaG> It's concept art.
<DanaG> But it is kinda' cool that it's one piece that combines to make a slide, a tunnel, and the steps.
<TimMatrix> anyone using graphics tablet to work under UBUNTU Hardy Heron?
<TimMatrix> Mine's a Aiptek Hyperpen 6000, which uses COM port and PS/2
<TimMatrix> Any help?
<thorwil> i'm using a serial wacom
<thorwil> COM port and PS/2?
<TimMatrix> thorwil: yes
<TimMatrix> COM port and PS/2
<thorwil> same time?
<TimMatrix> Yes.
<TimMatrix> It works under Windows, but doesn't seemt o work on HARDY
<thorwil> strange
<TimMatrix> I know.
<thorwil> apparently you need a hyperpen driver
<TimMatrix> Hang on, I found hyperpen driver on the repositories.  Hmmm, trying it now...
<thorwil> http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128382
<TimMatrix> Oh brill for the website. thanks, Will follow that now.
<thorwil> np
<thorwil> i already felt like a dinosaur for having a serial tablet :)
 * thorwil wonders why he gets a batch of mails from wed/thur/friday just now
<TimMatrix> I know what u mean
<TimMatrix> I'll try rebooting it.
 * Cimi is away: Away
<DarkWave43302> hi all
<DarkWave43302>  hello ?
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-10
<MDC2> hi guys! how you like this; http://www.mejlamej.nu/spinner-startup.png ?
<raozuzu> MDC2: nice! :D
<dashua> Has anyone done any work on that WillieIbex theme from Intrepid?
<dashua> I remember MacSlow saying something of possibly making that become a reality, but all of the attempts were not very pretty.
<mac_v> dashua: i remember the theme faintly , link pls :) , i think MacSlow now has is hands full with notify-osd
<mac_v> nevermind... i have the theme installed ;p i guess i didnt use it...
<dashua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/GoodDarkTheme
<dashua> That's the mockup
<dashua> Although, it did not appear as pretty as the mockup for usability for some reason
<mac_v> yeah... the menu rounded edges aernt implemented
<dashua> http://macslow.net/?p=228
<dashua> There it is.
<dashua> Ah, it was a gdm
<mac_v> dashua: hehe , now in Karmic there can be no theming of gdm ;p
<dashua> I can't even get the new login window configuration to work.  Keeps crashing on me =/
<mac_v> the funny thing is , i have autologin set , so if i log out , i get re-logged in immediately, with no time delay..! ;p
<dashua> Have to love unstable releases.
<dashua> I feel better though that things are breaking which is usually a good sign of new things
<dashua> Jaunty was quite stable from A2
<dashua> Karmic is starting to break :)
<mac_v> dashua: i think mat_t is working on a gdm theme almost similar to macslow's
<dashua> Oh nice.  I do recall him asking about fading with Compiz
<mac_v> i saw the mockup somewhere... i just cant find it again!
<dashua> So, that will be nice
<dashua> I'm messing around with the window resize papercut, no real progress yet.
<dashua> mac_v, Anything going on with Breathe or did efforts shift to Humanity?
<mac_v> dashua: i think the real solution to that would be to add *invisible* border when the user moves from inside the window to the border , so that the handles grabs the handle
<dashua> I'm trying that now
<dashua> Not looking too good yet =/
<mac_v> dashua: breathe is stuck , seb & cory are busy , so...
<dashua> Ah, I see.
<mac_v> i dont think humanity and breathe have any connection? or do they?
<dashua> Not sure.
<dashua> Pretty damn sexxy set though.
<dashua> I'm really starting to dig it.
<mac_v> i like the colors dan has used for the icons , they are so creamy/fluffy
<dashua> Yeah, the battery icons for g-p-m are pretty sick.
<mac_v> you mean the grey or the colored ones?
<dashua> The grey ones for full battery then to the colors
<dashua> Very dimensional
<mac_v> dashua: mat_t's face browser was here > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot#Suggestion%20Two , but seems the link is now edited
<mac_v> yeah... the battery colors , i didnt like very much... they seems out of humanity's color palatte
<mac_v> seem*
<dashua> I just noticed them on my netbook and they looked pretty good.
<dashua> My other laptop is always plugged in so I never see the icons in action.
<mac_v> me too ;p
<dashua> They didn't seem that out of place
<mac_v> the blue was too loud , the rest of the colors are milder...
<dashua> Yeah
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/21440/screenshot_002_YVaLYc.png
<dashua> nm-applet is hard to see
<mac_v> exactly
<mac_v> the bars are difficult to differentiate
<dashua> I filed a bug on it.
<mac_v> dashua: comments > http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/indicator24.svg
<dashua> Looks ok on a lighter theme.
<dashua> Looks good.  Is that for the drawer applet?
<mac_v> hehe... actually i was trying to make an inbox :(
<mac_v> i think he should just have the bars *only* for the signals
<dashua> Ah yeah.  It could server a dual purpose ;)
<dashua> The blue looked ok, now this is difficult to see
<mac_v> thats canonical.... they want only monochrome for the panel
<mac_v> dashua: does the inbox fit humanity? do you see any difference in style?
<mac_v> from the panel icons
<dashua> No, it actually fits pretty nice
<dashua> He's using a light gradient for the greys it seems
<mac_v> Daniel liked too.... just have to some how force sabdfl to use it insted of the envelope for the indicator applet!
<dashua> Oh, he didn't like it?
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> havent shown him yet
<dashua> Ah
<mac_v> dashua: design team> One of the things we found in usability testing is that folks would go there for their mail even when it wasn't running."" this was with the icon displayed or without the icon? last i heard from him , they are going along with the envelope since no one came up with a better icon for the indicator applet ! that was on friday... lets see what happens on monday ;p
<dashua> Oh cool.  Do you have an indicator new icon as well.  I will test it out.
<mac_v> yeah
<mac_v> dashua: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/indicator-messages-new.svg
<dashua> Cool. Thx :)
<mac_v> dashua: anything you notice wrong with the messages-new icon?
<dashua> Wow.  Looks good mate.
<mac_v> the glow idea, within the inbox was kwwii's ;p
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/21441/screenshot_003_9GL747.png
<mac_v> \o/ ,actually i'm unable to view my icon perfectly due to > Bug #410254 , i use vertical panels!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410254 in indicator-applet "Indicator applet icon Padding not equal , for vertical panels" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410254
<dashua> Oh damn.
<dashua> mac_v, Nite mate.  See you tomorrow.
<mac_v> sure... bye :)
<mac_v> mat_t: hi... i expected a reply exactly to the word... you didnt dissapoint ;p   it was such a thrill watching th progressbar zoom across :p
<mat_t> :)
<mac_v> mat_t: about the vertical battery icons... any desicions?
<mat_t> throbber works well if there's less than 10s of looking at it - if the boot speed is consistent, the throbber actually becomes a progress indication
<mat_t> mac_v: sorry didn't have time to look yet - thanks for reminding me
<mat_t> will look right now
<mac_v> no probs :)
<mat_t> mac_v: looks good ? the only thing I'm not sure about is the little lightning
<mac_v> mat_t: as in? you want it bigger?
<mat_t> mac_v: looks a bit flat, doesn't inherit the shading
<mat_t> I think the size is fine
<mat_t> It looks a bit superimposed though, doesn't feel like the part of the battery
<mac_v> mat_t: shading , in the flash creates problems when mainting the color for the progress , ie in the 40% 60%
<mac_v> oh that... o
<mat_t> yeah I can imagine it being tricky
<mac_v> mat_t: my idea was to have it superimposed... your want it etched in?
<mat_t> Is there any other way we can indicate charging?
<mac_v> charging , we could add this plug in the side> notification-power-disconnected.svg < a small plug
<mac_v> mat_t: we could keep the battery off-center and add the plug
 * mac_v looks back at the converstaion and notices a *lot* of typos!
<mac_v> again! conversation*
<mat_t> mac_v: nah, I'd rather keep the battery central
<mac_v> mat_t: so, you want an etched-in flash?
<mat_t> maybe we could try making the inside of the battery glow when it's charging?
 * mat_t is thinking out of da box
<mac_v> glow using monochrome colors? and how well would it convey the idea of charging?
 * mac_v turns to google for ideas ;p
<mat_t> :)
<MDC2> andreasn, i've got a question about using icons; metacity and the taskbars window menu (min, max, close) - should these keep their icons even it shouldn't according to the design guides...?
<andreasn> MDC2, you should probably ask mpt about that, he
<andreasn> 's the guidelines guy
<andreasn> he's in #ubuntu-desktop
<MDC2> ah, thanks
<mac_v> MDC2: 0.o from the title bars!
<MDC2> mac_v, ?
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<mac_v> MDC2: removing the icons , from the title bars?
<MDC2> mac_v, why would you like to do that? or.. what?
<andreasn> I'm also quite jetlagged, so I should not be trusted with any kind of questions about anything that requires thinking :)
<MDC2> hehe.. nice - where've you been?
<andreasn> I used to be in Gothenburg, where I live
<mac_v> MDC2: oh... i misread... you meant window menu... ah ...
<andreasn> and now I'm in Vancouver
<MDC2> andreasn, did you get some sun? been sunny here for a few days (linköping)
 * mac_v likes icons *every* where ;p
<MDC2> mac_v, but now they're gone.. forever and ever ;-)
<mac_v> MDC2:  i just turn them on in gconf ... ;p , thats what i love about open source , you can always hack it :)
<MDC2> mac_v, let's see how many developers who will care about setting icons in menus and stuff now when they're gone by default..
<MDC2> mac_v, but it's opensource as you said :-)
<andreasn> MDC2, oh, you're located in Linköping, cool. Weather in Gothenburg seems to be roughly the same (rainy)
<andreasn> but it was quite nice in Gothenburg when I left
<MDC2> andreasn, yep mostly rainy in gothenburg, rainy last time I was there as well ;)
<andreasn> was it windy then as well?
<andreasn> it usually is
<andreasn> so umbrellas is a nono
<MDC2> andreasn, were at liseberg with some friends and quite windy up in the air :)
<MDC2> any suggestion for bugs to work on today?
<MDC2> preferable nautilus or libwnck
<MDC2> fixed http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384435 yesterday and the result; http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=140285&action=view - better then before?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 384435 in tasklist "Spinner in window list when window is loading." [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<dashua> mac_v, I just noticed a similar outbox icon on my Pre except it has a star in the box.
<dashua> I like it.
<mac_v> hates dashua boasting about his PRE ;p
<dashua> Hehe
<dashua> Just noticed it today.
<dashua> mac_v, What is this new throbber you were speaking of?  Boot animation?
<mac_v> dashua: yeah... they are using the boot animation , but i prefer the progress bar
<mac_v> *using the throbber for the boot
<dashua> Ah, is that uploaded yet or still in testing?
<mac_v> dashua: > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<MDC2> mac_v, very "glowy" menu items
<mac_v> MDC2: not my idea ;p
<MDC2> pretty nice, but I don't like the background color
<MDC2> a color with more "color" - something that made you feel happy would be nice :)
<MDC2> mac_v, otherwise really nice!
<mac_v> MDC2: i too dont like the background color... > https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2009-August/011206.html you can follow this thread
<MDC2> mac_v, great! keep up bothering them :)
<mac_v> MDC2: they dont bother that easy , and i dont have so much patience ,to make them ;p
<MDC2> mac_v, but please no more f*g brown/orange/bla.. ;-)
<thorwil> yeah, more purple and lime, please!!
<mac_v> lmao... +1 for brevity
<MDC2> "Iteration 1" is the best of the iterations.. i like greenish and blueish :)
<MDC2> but definitly not "Iteration 2) - its awful ;)
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-11
<dashua> mac_v, Are there many theming papercuts filed?
<dashua> Other than the Human theme being ugly =/
<mac_v> dashua: i dont think so...
<dashua> Just checking out Mr. Doobs boot mockup
<dashua> Ok
<thorwil> kwwii: morning. would you agree on deleting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/WINDOW_SWITCHER ?
<mac_v> thorwil: that looks like a link to the windows guide 0.o hehe...
<mac_v> thorwil: also , kwwii is on vacation
<mac_v> thats his bot , spying on us ;p
<thorwil> mac_v: ah, good to know. ok, then, do you agre on deletion? ;)
<mac_v> thorwil: sure, delete it... that has nothing to do with artwork!
<mac_v> thorwil: FYI, kwwii will be on vacation for 3 weeks ;p
<thorwil> mac_v: afterwards he wants to check the IRC logs of 3 weeks?? 0.o
<mac_v> yeah... that was his plan ;p , keeping tabs of all of us  , the ever seeing eye
<mac_v> thorwil: did you ask for a purple boot screen... MadsRH has just granted your wish ;p
<thorwil> mac_v: heh, but no lime!
<MDC2> mac_v, have a screenshot / video of the purple one?
<mac_v> MDC2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=bootsplash-demo2.jpg
<MDC2> mac_v, hmm.. strange color...
<zniavre> i like it it's very close to my own theme
<MDC2> why so dark colors, whats wrong with bright light happy colors? :-)
<zniavre> :o)
<MDC2> you want people to see you're using ubuntu - not that your screen might died - right?
<MDC2> especially when the theme is so dark (black) its nice with something completely different as background...
<MDC2> or is that just me? :)
<mac_v> zniavre: we may have a personal pref , but does that color fit official Ubuntu in anyway?
<zniavre> color scheme is nt supposed to change from brown?
<mac_v> no
<zniavre> ha ok sorry
<MDC2> :-(
<mat_t> hi everyone
<mac_v> mat_t: heya... so whats the boot screen verdict?
<mat_t> mac_v: I guess we'll wait for more feedback... it's only been a day!
<mac_v> :) ,
<mac_v> dashua: i guess you havent reported many bugs on lp ? ;p
<dashua> ?
<dashua> Can you edit the summary?
<dashua> =/
<mac_v> dashua: anyone can edit the description and title , only the comments cant be edited
<dashua> Ah
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<mac_v> andreasn: hi... i have a doubt... why dont the firefox icons change with themes? [only the folders change] when i asked in firefox , they said its because there is no gtk* icon in the label... is it possible to add symlinks with gtk labels?
<andreasn> the items that use stock items are: back, forward, stop, reload, print, cut, copy and paste
<mac_v> what about the history, bookmarks , recent* ?
<mac_v> and html
<andreasn> because the stock items are the only things that can be picked up from the system in a reliable manner because there is no way to tell that a complete icon theme is installed
<andreasn> it pick up the html mimetype up
<andreasn> and the recent stock icon was added to gtk in, hm, 2.14 or something like that
<mac_v> andreasn: it doesnt :( ,  since there is no gtk stock for html
<andreasn> and the minimum required version for Firefox 3.0 is something like gtk+ 2.8
<andreasn> are you sure? Nothing shows up in Preferences > Applications?
<mac_v> andreasn: those pick up the mime types , but not the bookmarks menu , the html is always the gnome icon
<mac_v> since there is no gtk stock for html
<andreasn> meeting, back later!
<mac_v> oh ok.. :)
<andreasn> mac_v, oh, it seems you're right. It does only use one style there
<andreasn> since it's possible to pick up in the preferences dialog there, maybe it's possible in the menus as well
<andreasn> try dom inspector and check what's going on there
<andreasn> I can't seem to find the icon in the firefox source, so hm, I wonder what's going on here
<andreasn> maybe it's a bug
<mac_v> andreasn: i checked with asac , he said we need to use gtk stock icons for firefox , the icons which change are the gtk icons
<mac_v> andreasn: his suggestion >  so if you come up with a list of icons used that are not in gtk, but that seem to have a valid gnome replacement that would be a good list to poke at
<andreasn> but what would be the dependency for firefox to rely on?
<andreasn> gnome-icon-theme?
<mac_v> yeah
<mac_v> andreasn: if we add symlinks to the appropriate icon and label the gtk-* correctly , this should fix this problem
<mac_v> i think :)
<andreasn> symlinks in gnome-icon-theme? we're trying to get rid of those in the long run
<andreasn> the only issue I can see is that gnome-icon-theme don't promise any kind of API stability, like GTK+ does
<mac_v> andreasn: yeah i was thinking symlinks , since the appropriate icons are prsent but are not used , then how do we fix this?
<andreasn> I really don't know, maybe dobey have some ideas for how to deal with it
<mac_v> firefox only depends on gtk stock :(
<andreasn> he's the icon-names person
<mac_v> oh ok :)
<andreasn> also, at the time that we did the Firefox 3.0 icon work, most of the distros icon themes mostly differenced for the folder icons and the arrows and stuff
<andreasn> and I guess that's still the same
<andreasn> well, there is kde, and stuff intergrate bad there
<andreasn> and the High Contrast issue
<mac_v> andreasn: oops... i'm on #ubuntu-desktop , could you join?
<mac_v> andreasn: ah i guess he is away :(
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-12
<mac_v> mat_t: hi... can you confirm this? > Bug #412598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412598 in xsplash "Xsplash only uses the default wallpaper during transition to desktop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412598
<mat_t> mac_v: didn't have time to have a look at it today
<mat_t> mac_v: will have a closer look tomorrow
<mac_v> mat_t: ok... sure :)
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-13
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-14
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<mac_v> mat_t: nice much better color than the first ... :) ug #412152
<mac_v> oops! ugly ending to the line!
<mat_t> mac_v: thanks!
 * mat_t -> home
<mat_t> have a great weekend guys, thanks again for your work!
<tretle> Whats the status of the gdm theme which has been proposed for karmic here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<tretle> ?
<tretle> getting an error when trying to configure from source -> http://pastebin.com/m3e752db1
<tretle> whoops
<tretle> wrong channel
<tretle> hmmm... less people than usual here
<ckontros> Ebb and flow.
<tretle> hey - kwwii - you there?
<ckontros> tretle: He's away with limited connectivity.
<tretle> ah, ok
<tretle> ckontros - you wouldn't happen to know whether the new gdm has any work done it other than the mockup?
<tretle> this one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<ckontros> tretle: New GDM is there and functional but looks nothing like that. (last I looked)
<ckontros> I fried my VM install.
 * ckontros starts a new install.
<tretle> Yeah, I have had to reinstall 9.10 several times now but I like it thus far
<tretle> interested to test that theme shown in the mockups, wondering whether its even possible to implement with the current gdm
<tretle> and hoping it doesnt turn out like macslows attempt or lack of.
<ckontros> AFAIK, no. It gets its background and "computer" images from gconf keys. Basically, the default background and icon set.
<ckontros> tretle: Don't down MacSlow. Trust me, his hands are tied.
<tretle> I am not downing him, I am merely pointing out that the majority of projects he starts never see the light of day... I think they are freaking cool but feel burned at waiting for so long for things like the new gdm and sparkle etc when nothing gets released other than mockups
<ckontros> In any event, it's a colossal fail. Total lack of design creativity.
<ckontros> tretle: He didnt design new GDM. And other things are stuff he just tinkers with. He's got alot going on and things he gets paid for take priority.
<tretle> he did design a new gdm some time ago
<tretle> such a long time ago that they redrafted the same project in launchpad
<ckontros> /a/ is not /the/
<ckontros> I had chats with him at UDS about what artists could do with it. I asked for this and that. He said it wasn't up to him.
<tretle> well he told me he needed to design a new greeter for the new gdm before he could start work on the theme
<tretle> but that he had to wait for the new gdm to be packaged for ubuntu
<tretle> I just find that a bit odd, I mean If I was hired by a company to work on user interface elements and I had a project that needed completion but the package required was not packaged I would either build from source or dual boot into another distribution which had it packaged so that I could work with it straight away so by the time it is packaged for my distribution my project could take advantage of it. I mean you need to compile the gdm from sour
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-15
<darkmatter> the new gdm isn't themeable in the normal sense. it's not even an issue of gconf keys, its a matter od defaults. the only way to theme the new gdm is to change the distributions default settings. but cosmetic changes can be made by editing the .glade for the greeter. specifying custom icons and layout for certain bits
<darkmatter> but gtk/background is set to use the distributions settings
<mac_v> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<mac_v> thorwil: hi... i'm tryin to make an edit of your submission , but i havent every tried making a boot splash... why does the svg have so many layers?
<mac_v> ever*
<thorwil> mac_v: layers allow locking, so you don't risk messing up what is already done and you have a lot easier time to select the stuff your are currently working on
<mac_v> thorwil: ah... ok. so it has nothing to do with the final output , just for the ease of the artist
<thorwil> mac_v: well, i made use of the visibility toggles to export splash and list version with one and the same background layer
<mac_v> hmm...
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-16
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<mac_v> thorwil: hi , WIP for boot gdm, comments ? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/gdm.png
<mac_v> it has a lot of things that need to be done to give it a more 3D feel , just dont know how to do it subtle !
<thorwil> mac_v: not enough padding above/below the avatar images
<thorwil> would work without that bright frame, indicating selection by size, only
<thorwil> too much padding to the left of avatars
<thorwil> (relatively)
<mac_v> ah. yeah
<thorwil> seems blurry
<mac_v> which?
<thorwil> if there are supposed to be shadows, you need to do something to the edges of the boxes
<thorwil> the item boxes
<thorwil> you will have to adjust the login options bar
<thorwil> coffee, cake and cycling time, bbl
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<MadsRH> Does anyone know how Xsplash work?
<mac_v> !xsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsplash
<mac_v> !find xsplash
<ubottu> File xsplash found in wx2.6-doc, wx2.8-doc
<mac_v> sheesh!
<mac_v> !info xsplash
<ubottu> Package xsplash does not exist in jaunty
<mac_v> comments anyone > http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/gdm.png < just trying an idea for the user list , nothing but the user list has been changed
<MadsRH> Is the artwork hardcoded or can you change the animation, background, etc.?
<mac_v> MadsRH: actually i wanted to show it to mat as an idea for the gdm , so it is supposed to have animation where the user name grows and comes forward
<MadsRH> mac_v -> That would look great. Looking forward to seeing the animation ;-)
<mac_v> MadsRH: do you notice any artistic flaws in the list?
<MadsRH> mac_v -> no, it looks great, but if there were more than the five users I would make the top/bottom ones semi-transparent / fadeout - just a thought
<mac_v> MadsRH: for long lists > http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/gdm-grip.png
<mac_v> yeah the fade idea is nice
<MadsRH> mac_v -> or perhaps arrows at the top/bottom? but of course the scrollbar tells you how long the list is, so I guess that one is better
<rsc___> oooh ubuntu artwork progress!
<rsc___> yummy
<thorwil> mac_v: an option for long lists would be to make it a tsunami menu
<mac_v> yeah , i thought of that  too. but the size of the list was the prob , but i would prefer the arrows
<mac_v> thorwil: what? ;p
<mac_v> thorwil: did you just get back or did you check the link?
<thorwil> mac_v: also called fish-eye menu. basically what apple does with the icons on the panel
<thorwil> mac_v: but this principal has been applied to alphabetically sorted lists with many, many items. works
<mac_v> thorwil: ah that , nice ...
<thorwil> mac_v: http://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/fisheyemenu/
<mac_v> hmmm.... interesting
<MadsRH> thorwil -> +1 looks like an interesting idea
 * mac_v  would love if the gdm was made fisheye  > 3 so that more can appreciate it 
<thorwil> mac_v: regarding http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/gdm-grip.png, is the user name supposed to change from left aligned to centered on selection?
<mac_v> yes
<thorwil> odd
<mac_v> thorwil: just trying crazy stuff ;p
<mac_v> thorwil: seemed like the names right-aligned was a waste of horizontal space , so centered the selected name only
<rsc___> it may look weird when it shifts from left-aligned to center aligned (when something is selected)
<rsc___> but i dont know
<rsc___> :)
<mac_v> rsc___: its just a mockup , definately center aligned wont be done , so no worries
 * thorwil -> dinner
<rsc___> thorwil: how did Kyudo do? :)
<rsc___> i ahvent been around for a while
<mac_v> rsc___: what kyudo?
<mac_v> whats*
<thorwil> rsc___: hi. i took it apart and you now find it spread apart at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation
<rsc___> ah.
<rsc___> sweet.
<thorwil> mac_v: it was an attempt at a design process and documentation to have a basis for community artwork
<thorwil> mac_v: to define what the goals are. to get away from all this "too brown!" vs "not brown enough!"
<rsc___> LOL at "not brown enough"
<rsc___> how many times have i heard that :/
<rsc___> though all the "should be brown" and "shouldn't be brown" talk all cancel each other often
<thorwil> rsc___: it is right now happening again on the mailing list ...
<rsc___> thorwil, whats the latest artwork to be crucified?
<thorwil> rsc___: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<rsc___> hmm
<rsc___> nice.
<rsc___> any word on the GTK theme btw?
<thorwil> no
<thorwil> it wouldn't surprise me to be treated with black panels ;)
<rsc___> haha.
<thorwil> rsc___: look at one level up for contrast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/
<rsc___> btw, usplash is going to be replaced by something new, yeah?
<rsc___> not bad
<rsc___> mr. doob's is pretty cute too
<thorwil> "* Graphical boot splash that will be running on top of X-server, not Usplash "
<rsc___> cool.
<rsc___> i would assume X would kick in sooner in the boot process
<rsc___> for this to happen, i mean
 * SiDi just hopes the final infrastructure will come soon enough for boot process
<SiDi> So knome can cook up some flying mice for the boot
<knome> o.O
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-16
<thorwil> amazing activity on the countdown banner page
 * darkmatter smacks vish with a fugly screenie http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/4872/screenshotax.png
<vish> oh..
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-17
<thorwil> good morning!
<vish> thorwil: morning!
<vish> thorwil: you use blender from the repos or from some other ppa?
 * vish finds it incredibly hard to use.. and there is a delay in opening menus
<thorwil> vish: haven't used blender in months.
<vish> thorwil: good choice ;)
<thorwil> vish: nah, blender rocks
<thorwil> vish: if the interface is slow, your graphics card driver sucks
<vish> heh , might be :)
<vish> thorwil: if i click on a menu item , i see nothing , but i have to assume that the click worked and move the pointer down to actually see the menu
<thorwil> *shrug*
<zniavre_> good afternoon
<zniavre_> im trying to use an powerpc old mac with Lucid , i must disable the composite and surprise the notification aera is white now (using ambiance regular theme )is that normal ?
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-18
<doctormo> DanRabbit: Are you DanMF?
<DanRabbit> doctormo: nope
<doctormo> DanRabbit: Did you know that no one from here has submitted a Free Culture Showcase illustration?
<DanRabbit> doctormo: I didn't know that
<thorwil> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/
<snubby> rather silent eh
<thorwil> this time i couldn't resist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/MaverickCountdownBanner#Thorwil%27s
<thorwil> finally someone else going beyond plain counting down: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/MaverickCountdownBanner#Andr%C3%A1s%20Bogn%C3%A1r%27s%20design
<untwisted> Hi
<untwisted> My girlfriend is interested in submitting photos on Flickr but she doesn't have a pro account so Flickr won't show her photos any larger than 1024x768.  Is this okay if she has the high res originals to provide if one of her photos were accepted?
<knome> untwisted, i'm sure that's okay - just mention that in the image description
<untwisted> kome: great, thanks!
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-19
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> how to clean this part (zoom into menu )  of google chrome please ? > http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/2903/captureipe.png
<vish> zniavre: afaik , you can not change that.. thats because , that 100%  is a disabled part.... *But* you try and change the color of the disabled button for chrome alone..
<vish> not sure how that would work though.
<coz_> chaotic,  hey guy.... noticed the cononical page about new sounds.... I see you are on the desing team...but who exactly is going to be incharge of this ?
<zniavre> vish "insensitive" stuff worked thank you for the idea  :o)
<vish> zniavre: screenshot ? :)
<zniavre> but border_color does not work on this specific widget
<vish> zniavre: and the lines did you actually changed? :)
<vish> coz_: michaelforrest is the person you are looking for..
<coz_> vish,  cool thanks...any quick way to contact him?
<zniavre> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/4930/capture1mj.png
<vish> coz_: well , he usually is here or on #ayatana during london work hrs , or maybe you can email him..
<vish> coz_: are you planning on submitting a theme?
<vish> :)
<coz_> vish,  yeah I have several I have been working on for some time....but only till now have they decided to change the sound theme which Ihave been asking for for th epast 3 yars lol
<zniavre> bg[INSENSITIVE]   = @fg_color  is the line added
<vish> coz_: yay , looking forward to it :)
 * zniavre too    :o)
<coz_> vish,  :)   yeah I need to speak with this guy to get real specific with thim on what is really wanted ...so thanks a bunch :)
<vish> zniavre: that was only for chrome or did it change everywhere else?
<zniavre> vish,  i do not know any "button into menu "
<zniavre> thunderbird filezilla still ok
<zniavre> i should reinstall Ooo to try  :o(
<zniavre> it looks ok also   :o)
<zniavre> (i really want to see the border_color option available for menus too)  :o)
<zniavre> good night
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-21
<mikebeecham_> hi guys..I know the new font is not yet available, but I wondered what font is used for "ubuntu - linux for human beings"?
<mikebeecham_> or is that thenew font?
<mikebeecham_> as an alternative, I dont suppose knows anywhere I can get "Ubuntu - Linux for Human beings" as a png image file?  I'm trying to create a series of background and need this new style
<mikebeecham_> I've just created my new Ubuntu wallpaper: http://mikebeecham.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-HAL-wallpaper-176222347
<Equiet> mikebeecham_: Hi. Beautiful. But, I prefer less glossy elements.
<mikebeecham_> Equiet, thanks for the comment...I'm about to embark on a solid, minimal vector
<mikebeecham_> what I WOULD like is to find the new colour palette
<mikebeecham_> but cant find it anywhere
<Equiet> Well, I can't help you with that.
<mikebeecham_> no worries, I'm continuing to look
<mikebeecham_> hi guys...I've had a productive day today and have created and uploaded a number of wallpapers - http://mikebeecham.deviantart.com/gallery
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-15
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
<Guest87159> :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-18
<iainfarrell> how's it going?
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-19
<coz_> hey guys
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-21
<coz_> hey guys
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-08-13
<lavish> hi guys
<lavish> I'm looking for the wallpapers in the 12.04 and 11.10 release
<lavish> are they available online?
#ubuntu-artwork 2014-08-13
<rafaellaguna> hello
